# O pânico do Verão inexistente



## Mário Barros (19 Jul 2011 às 11:25)

*Temperaturas vão manter-se mais baixas que o normal*


> A chuva que esta noite se fez sentir "não é um fenómeno anormal" no verão, garante o Instituto de Meteorologia. As temperaturas vão estar ligeiramente mais baixas nos próximos dias.
> 
> As temperaturas vão manter-se um pouco mais baixas do que o normal nos próximos dias, disse à agência Lusa o meteorologista Bruno Café, segundo o qual "é muito raro haver um mês em que não haja precipitação".
> 
> ...



Esta é uma das muitas noticias sobre o pânico que está a existir de não haver calor e só vento


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Jul 2011 às 11:38)

*Vento e temperatura baixa afasta pessoas da praia*



> Apesar de estarmos na segunda quinzena de Julho, o vento dos últimos dias e a temperatura mais baixa do que é normal para esta época estão a afastar as pessoas das praias.
> 
> *Video*



O pânico já é tanto que há títulos assim  culpados procuram-se...

*Verão vai ser fresco no fim-de-semana devido a uma frente fria *


> Temperaturas máximas que não chegam aos 30 graus na maioria dos distritos do país, com excepção para alguns da região interior e para Faro, é o que se pode esperar para este fim-de-semana de Verão mais fresco do que se podia esperar. A passagem de uma frente fria justifica esta Primavera fora de tempo.
> 
> Público



*Temperaturas vão manter-se mais baixas que o normal *


> O mês de Julho não está a ser tão quente como é habitual. O vento e a descida das temperaturas estão a complicar as férias de muitos portugueses
> 
> As temperaturas vão manter-se um pouco mais baixas do que o normal nos próximos dias, disse à agência Lusa o meteorologista Bruno Café, segundo o qual "é muito raro haver um mês em que não haja precipitação".
> 
> ...



Ontem entretanto também deu uma reportagem na SIC sobre o mesmo, mas não a consigo encontrar.


----------



## Vince (19 Jul 2011 às 12:27)

Tem sido o assunto corrente destes dias 
No twitter 



> @jh_tomaz:
> «Eu acho um exagero, mas estamos a fazer tudo para nos aproximarmos dos níveis de vida do Norte da Europa... até prescindimos do Verão»
> 
> @joelysandra:
> ...





Este ano também não ajudou ao facto de estarmos praticamente em "Verão" desde meados de Março, o que realça ainda mais o contraste destes dias na população. Este 2011 até deve acabar por ser um dos anos que me recordo em que andaremos há mais meses consecutivos de manga curta. Mas é curioso que o pessoal com isso não stressa


----------



## AnDré (19 Jul 2011 às 13:41)

Confesso que sou um dos tais que já não aguenta com tanto vento e "tempo fresco". Isto, apesar de ter consciência e até ter aproveitado bem o calor de Abril e Maio.

De qualquer forma há que ver o lado positivo deste tempo.
Até ao dia de ontem, e face ao mesmo período do ano passado, o consumo eléctrico nacional *diminuiu 5,3%*.
E a energia eólica produzida *aumentou 59,8%*.

Em contra partida a fraca precipitação na primavera na região norte, a juntar às obras de reforço de potência das barragens de Bemposta, Picote e Venda Nova (e consequente paragem das mesmas), dão um corte de quase 50% da produção hidroeléctrica, no mesmo período em questão.


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Jul 2011 às 14:25)

Nós, ficámos acostumados a Verões relativamente quentes, o ano passado foi um dos mais quentes, este ano é o equilíbrio como tudo na vida existe um equilíbrio.

Para quê, tanto alarido que tivemos a 2ªPrimavera mais quente de sempre, desde Março/Abril que vestimos manga curta, agora é o equilíbrio.

Isto é como no Inverno o pessoal do Algarve tem inveja do pessoal do Norte, no Verão é ao contrário é chamado de equilíbrio. 

O novo governo aplicou a produtividade de Portugal ao calor do Verão, mas como o país tem pouca produtividade, logo não produziu calor suficiente para o Verão. 

Mas nem tudo é mau neste Verão mais fresco, assim não arde a nossa floresta que tanto tem sofrido nos últimos anos.


----------



## Mjhb (19 Jul 2011 às 15:19)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Nós, ficámos acostumados a Verões relativamente quentes, o ano passado foi um dos mais quentes, este ano é o equilíbrio como tudo na vida existe um equilíbrio.
> 
> Para quê, tanto alarido que tivemos a 2ªPrimavera mais quente de sempre, desde Março/Abril que vestimos manga curta, agora é o equilíbrio.
> 
> ...



Oh. Que piada. Se até arde no Inverno...
Tirem dessas cabeças a ideia que há incêndios florestais naturais. Não os há, e se os há, são dois ou três por ano, e de certo não são dos maiores. 99,9% dos incêndios são provocados por mão humana, e só não são punidos os culpados porque temos um país com uma justiça que não funciona em caso algum, quanto mais para proteger a floresta...

Temos das maiores áreas florestais da Europa, e somos dos país onde há mais incêndios, e onde há menos julgamentos do tipo. É triste ver a detriorização do país.


----------



## Dan (19 Jul 2011 às 15:33)

Não deixa de ser estranho tanto alarido por apenas 15 dias um pouco mais frescos. Sim, porque são só 15 dias. Desde Março, todos os meses tiveram anomalia positiva, Junho inclusive.  

Mesmo que se considere Verão como o trimestre de Junho a Agosto, nesse período apenas tivemos, até agora, uns 15 de anomalia negativa e ainda é possível que este Verão termine com anomalia positiva.


----------



## Dan (19 Jul 2011 às 15:43)

Pedro disse:


> Temos das maiores áreas florestais da Europa, e somos dos país onde há mais incêndios, e onde há menos julgamentos do tipo. É triste ver a detriorização do país.



Também temos um clima muito favorável a isso, nomeadamente uma longa estação seca. 

Depois as pessoas também arriscam bastante. É que muitos dos incêndios, podendo ter origem criminosa, não são intencionais.


----------



## Paulo H (19 Jul 2011 às 16:11)

De facto, com os meus 37anos não me recordo de um mês de Julho assim como este. Ontem tive frio há noite na rua, não se circulava muito bem com o vento forte!

Já assisti meses de julho com chuva, mas logo recuperava.. Mas também não entro em pânico, há muito verão pela frente! Lembro-me de se atingir aqui 40C em Setembro! Por isso calma! 

Acredito que faça parte do padrão do nosso clima, nada de mais portanto! Em castelo branco, temperaturas destas são um alívio, um descanso, não me queixo. Mas de facto, para andar na praia é mau! Mas não foi por isso que deixei de ir a Peniche ao mar, mesmo com chuvisco! 

Por cá os incendiarios são uns sortudos! São apanhados, por vezes provocam mortes entre a população, bombeiros, estragam a vida das já empobrecidas pessoas deixando nada para comer, nem animais para tratar! Depois apresentam-se em tribunal e voltam para casa com apresentações periódicas no posto da gnr/psp durante o verão, e pronto, maravilha! Abram a pestana, é uma vergonha!


----------



## David sf (19 Jul 2011 às 18:31)

Pedro disse:


> Oh. Que piada. Se até arde no Inverno...
> Tirem dessas cabeças a ideia que há incêndios florestais naturais. Não os há, e se os há, são dois ou três por ano, e de certo não são dos maiores. 99,9% dos incêndios são provocados por mão humana, e só não são punidos os culpados porque temos um país com uma justiça que não funciona em caso algum, quanto mais para proteger a floresta...
> 
> Temos das maiores áreas florestais da Europa, e somos dos país onde há mais incêndios, e onde há menos julgamentos do tipo. É triste ver a detriorização do país.



A maioria dos incêndios são culpa humana, mas da sua negligência. Não há assim tantos incêndios que nasçam de acção dolosa.

E se estiver a chover nada arde, mesmo que os incendiários andem por aí. Portanto é sempre melhor um verão como o deste ano, basta ver que o número de incêndios deste mês está bastante abaixo do esperado.

E caso se confirmem as previsões para o que resta do mês, ainda é possível Julho terminar com anomalia positiva ou bastante perto. Só é preciso que tenhamos média 36ºC mas máximas em Beja. Ou de cerca de 31ºC em Lisboa. Será assim tão improvável?


----------



## rozzo (20 Jul 2011 às 12:02)

Isto cada ano é um ano, cada caso é um caso, não vou entrar em "bruxaria", nem estou a "prever" nada, longe disso!
Mas é curioso, e lembra-nos imenso a história da *memória meteorológica*, curta e selectiva...


Ora vejam lá históricos de cidades litorais (ou semi-litorais) em Junho+Julho+Agosto de 2003. Olhando para eles, e para a "cova" no meio, em *Julho*, que ocorre dizer, pensando apenas nesse mês específico? 

_"Verão, qual Verão???"_


*PORTO*






*COIMBRA*






*LISBOA*







Certamente 1001 conversas como as destes dias houve, do tempo frio, da imensa Nortada, das praias desertas, a comer areia, e água gelada.

E no entanto, também Junho de 2003 tinha tido um enorme episódio de calor, com 40º em Lisboa p.ex, e depois Agosto, não é preciso falar.


----------



## Vince (20 Jul 2011 às 12:41)

Exemplo muito interessante no contexto desta discussão rozzo  Na altura também se deve ter dito cobras e lagartos dessas semanas, e depois foi o que foi. A memória meteorológica é sempre tramada. Tenho umas quantas recordações de férias passadas em Lagos com dias frescos e até chuva chata persistente durante 1 ou 2 dias, na altura encarávamos isso como um azar das férias, hoje parece que é um drama hehehe.


----------



## stormy (20 Jul 2011 às 12:57)

Talvez Agosto e boa parte de Setembro venham a ser muito quentes...temos que ir vendo como o padrão se adapta ao inicio da epoca de furacões, e como se vai organizar a actividade extratropical...caso o padrão fique mais parecido com o que eu estava á espera para Jul/Ago, não tenho duvidas que vai ficar mesmo muito calor..


----------



## Z13 (20 Jul 2011 às 17:50)

Vince disse:


> Tem sido o assunto corrente destes dias
> No twitter





Muito bom!!!


----------



## MSantos (20 Jul 2011 às 17:55)

Eu pessoalmente não me importo nada com estes dias mais frescos, não me importava até que chovesse um pouco como aconteceu há poucos dias, mas para o pessoal que quer praia compreendo que seja frustrante esta falta de calor...

*VIVA O VERÃO*


----------



## Geiras (21 Jul 2011 às 18:50)

MSantos disse:


> Eu pessoalmente não me importo nada com estes dias mais frescos, não me importava até que chovesse um pouco como aconteceu há poucos dias, mas para o pessoal que quer praia compreendo que seja frustrante esta falta de calor...
> 
> *VIVA O VERÃO*



Eu também não me importo que o verão esteja a ser como está, mas faz bem e até gosto de por exemplo 1 semana de calor com temperaturas a cima dos 35ºC de vez enquanto (no verão claro).

Depois há aquele problema dos incêndios e das secas etc... mas é sempre assim...quando se queixam por um lado, se a coisa vira queixam-se do contrário.


----------



## meteo (22 Jul 2011 às 19:27)

Faço também parte dos que gostam do Verão com pouca nortada,ou pelo menos nortada normal.Este Julho tem sido anormal,não pelas temperaturas máximas frescas que se calhar estão pouco abaixo da média,mas pelas temperaturas minimas e pelo vento fortissimo. Já várias vezes aqui por volta da meia-noite tenho registado no carro 13ºC. 
A nortada normal pelo menos aqui na zona Oeste( Torres Vedras) é de vento fraco/fraco a moderado de manhã e á tarde vento moderado/forte.Este mês de manha quase sempre logo vento moderado a forte e frio!De tarde vento forte a muito forte. Mais de 20 dias seguidos!!
Um mês desastroso para praia.
Gosto de Inverno com chuva e frio,Primavera com trovoadas,porque não querer calor no Verão?Cada estação é para se aproveitar,com o melhor que tem,e para mim a nortada não é com certeza. Prefiro nevoeiro,geada ou chuvisco.
Para quem gosta de nortada,va lá que a mereçe depois de ter passado uma Primavera escaldante,sem vento,fique lá com a nortada deste mês 


O Verão a sério,depois desta castigante pausa segue dentro de momentos! Próxima semana volta o calor..Vamos lá ver se em Agosto não entramos em compensações.


----------



## Skizzo (23 Jul 2011 às 02:00)

*Mês de Julho é o mais frio dos últimos 27 anos*
Vento e temperatura mais baixa dos últimos 27 anos em Julho deixam milhares sem praia e comerciantes prejudicados



A nortada, um vento frio que sopra do mar, e as temperaturas mais baixas em Julho dos últimos 27 anos estão a estragar as férias a milhares de portugueses. Aos turistas e aos comerciantes, conforme constatou o JN nas praias de Afife, Apúlia, Póvoa e Barra. 


 "O vento aliou-se à crise". O desabafo do hoteleiro da praia da Barra (Ílhavo) reflecte o boletim meteorológico e o estado de espírito de milhares que escolheram Julho para fazer férias na praia. As "nortadas", principais responsáveis pelas queixas, e as temperaturas abaixo da média vão continuar até meados da próxima semana (ver entrevista ao lado). O JN "fez", ontem, praia em quatro dos principais areais do Norte. Os últimos dias são para esquecer.

Ler mais na versão e-paper ou na edição impressa

JN


----------



## Fil (23 Jul 2011 às 02:16)

Ainda faltam 8 dias para acabar este mês que serão também os mais quentes. Vamos acabar com anomalia negativa mas mais reduzida que a actual.

Se a seguir vier um Agosto semelhante ao do ano passado, voltará tudo à "normalidade".


----------



## duero (23 Jul 2011 às 12:51)

Paulo H disse:


> De facto, com os meus 37anos não me recordo de um mês de Julho assim como este. Ontem tive frio há noite na rua, não se circulava muito bem com o vento forte!
> 
> Já assisti meses de julho com chuva, mas logo recuperava.. Mas também não entro em pânico, há muito verão pela frente! Lembro-me de se atingir aqui 40C em Setembro! Por isso calma!
> 
> ...




CASTELO BRANCO JULHO DE 2011

http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=08570&ano=2011&mes=7&day=23&hora=6&min=0&ndays=30


CASTELO BRANCO JULHO DE 1997

 1     16.2	18.9	13.8	
 2	15.8	21.4	11.2	
 3	15.3	21.8	 *8.8* 
 4	17.7	24.4	10.8	
 5	21.7	28.8	15.0	
 6	21.7	26.9	17.2	
 7	26.1	32.6	18.0	
 8	24.6	31.8	20.3	
 9	23.4	30.0	14.7	
 10	21.2	27.7	14.7	
 11	22.0	31.0	13.7	
 12	24.8	32.7	17.0	
 13	24.9	32.3	18.9	
 14	24.2	31.2	20.2.....................1'0
 15	18.6	24.2	16.2....................20'0	
 16	19.2	26.3	13.5....................11'9	
 17	24.0	29.7	18.0	
 18	25.7	31.9	19.2	
 19	27.0	33.3	20.2	
 20	27.6	34.6	21.2	
 21	24.0	30.2	15.7	
 22	20.3	27.3	13.7
 23	20.7	27.9	15.4
 24	23.9	31.7	16.9	
 25	27.9	35.3	21.0	
 26	30.7	37.2	23.7	
 27	29.0	36.3	21.5	
 28	30.5	36.0	22.4	
 29	29.5	35.5	22.8
 30	29.3	37.0	22.8	
 31	29.8	36.9	23.0	

TEMPERATURA MEDIA; 23'8ºC ...............PREC. 32'9 mm.


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Jul 2011 às 22:06)

Isto está tão mal que até já põe a Clara de Sousa a explicar o que é a nortada durante 30s 

*Praias de Aveiro quase vazias*


> As praias da região de Aveiro nunca estiveram tão vazias como este ano. Quem depende do Verão para ganhar a vida, diz que a culpa não é só da crise, mas do vento intenso que tem tornado impossível um bom dia de praia.



*SIC Vídeo*

*Mês de Julho é o mais frio dos últimos 27 anos*


> Vento e temperatura mais baixa dos últimos 27 anos em Julho deixam milhares sem praia e comerciantes prejudicados



*JN*


----------



## David sf (24 Jul 2011 às 22:22)

Mário Barros disse:


> Isto está tão mal que até já põe a Clara de Sousa a explicar o que é a nortada durante 30s
> 
> *Praias de Aveiro quase vazias*
> 
> ...



Hoje andei pelo litoral alentejano, VN Milfontes, Porto Covo, Almograve, Sines... Para além de estar bastante fresco, abaixo dos 25ºC e de soprar algum vento, o que não acontecia bastante próximo da costa (Santiago do Cacém, Cercal) onde estava quentinho, as praias estavam relativamente vazias para um domingo no final de Julho. A única excepção era São Torpes, provavelmente devido à rejeição de água quente da termoeléctrica que faz subir a temperatura da água.

Acredito que quem viva do turismo balnear esteja a passar por um mau bocado, isto acrescido à crise que assola o país. Tudo tem vantagens e desvantagens, se por um lado está a ser um mês de Julho bastante calmo no que toca a incêndios, o turismo e a boa disposição da maioria das pessoas (eu sou uma das excepções, ando felicíssimo com este tempo) andam muito por baixo.


----------



## 1337 (24 Jul 2011 às 22:32)

David sf disse:


> Hoje andei pelo litoral alentejano, VN Milfontes, Porto Covo, Almograve, Sines... Para além de estar bastante fresco, abaixo dos 25ºC e de soprar algum vento, o que não acontecia bastante próximo da costa (Santiago do Cacém, Cercal) onde estava quentinho, as praias estavam relativamente vazias para um domingo no final de Julho. A única excepção era São Torpes, provavelmente devido à rejeição de água quente da termoeléctrica que faz subir a temperatura da água.
> 
> Acredito que quem viva do turismo balnear esteja a passar por um mau bocado, isto acrescido à crise que assola o país. Tudo tem vantagens e desvantagens, se por um lado está a ser um mês de Julho bastante calmo no que toca a incêndios, o turismo e a boa disposição da maioria das pessoas (eu sou uma das excepções, ando felicíssimo com este tempo) andam muito por baixo.



Olha que o que tu dizes não é bem verdade! Estas a falar obviamente das pessoas que estão em férias mas a maioria das pessoas ainda tem os seus trabalhos e todos dizem que este ano o verão está a ser uma maravilha, pois que por esta altura o ano passado ja não se aguentava o calor... Portanto isso nunca se pode generalizar


----------



## Vince (24 Jul 2011 às 23:00)

Na costa ocidental a praia no mês de Julho é sempre problemática pois é normalmente o pico da nortada, de resto, um dos mais importantes "genes" do nosso "DNA" climático dos Verões. Mas apesar disso, todos os Verões menos quentes ou mais frios, ou mesmo apenas umas semanas menos quentes, lá regressam estas histórias que se repetem Ad nauseam, com maior ou menos intensidade.


*Mês de Julho - Normais 1971-2000*

*Cabo Carvoeiro*
Média Tmax: 20,3ºC
Média Tmed: 18,3ºC
Média Tmin: 16,4ºC

*Cabo da Roca*
Média Tmax: 20,8ºC
Média Tmed: 18,2ºC
Média Tmin: 15,7ºC

*Cabo de Sines *
Média Tmax: 21,5ºC
Média Tmed: 19,1ºC
Média Tmin: 16,8ºC


*Temperatura média mensal da água do mar à superfície, às 09z*







Não estou com isto a dizer que o mês tem sido normal, não,  mas volta e meia dá-me a impressão que Julhos destes mais desagradáveis são cíclicos, e como tal fazem parte também dos nossos regulares padrões. Noutro tópico sobre o Alentejo saltam à vista anos como 1983 ou 1997, mas terei que analisar dados de estações do litoral para ser mais correcto relativamente a este assunto.

Penso que a crise também tem bastante a ver com certo teor das reportagens que tem dado, não se esqueçam que normalmente as classes média-média alta e alta é que vão normalmente para o Algarve e estrangeiro, as restantes é que se ficam pelas praias mais próximas e mais baratas, e estando o tempo assim tão ventoso e a água tão fria, também não vão para lá fazer nada. E a estes juntam-se os "urbanos", que querem aproveitar o melhor que podem dos fins de semana enquanto trabalham durante a semana, e ficam naturalmente chateados com esta ventania. Até são esses que fazem mais barulho hehehe.

Em Agosto e Setembro melhorará, o que de resto é o normal na nossa climatologia e regime de nortada e anti-ciclone, o vento diminuirá e a água ficará mais quente, daqui até meados de Outubro. Há 20 ou 30 anos a larga maioria dos portugueses que podia passar férias na praia (que eram uma minoria) só o podia fazer em Setembro, que até é curiosamente afinal quando a água está mais quente.

Eu também pertenço ao clube dos que estão felizes com este tempo, mas compreendo a frustração das pessoas que estão de férias depois de um ano de trabalho e que só se podem ficar pelas praias mais próximas e económicas e o tempo está depois está assim. 

Mas em abono da verdade, o mês de Julho ser muito agradável (calor, pouco vento e temperatura da água suportável que não "parta os ossos dos pés") nas praias da costa ocidental é muito mais raro em Julho do que frequente. Penso que as médias que pus em cima mostram um pouco isso.


----------



## Lousano (25 Jul 2011 às 01:21)

Vince disse:


> Na costa ocidental a praia no mês de Julho é sempre problemática pois é normalmente o pico da nortada, de resto, um dos mais importantes "genes" do nosso "DNA" climático dos Verões. Mas apesar disso, todos os Verões menos quentes ou mais frios, ou mesmo apenas umas semanas menos quentes, lá regressam estas histórias que se repetem Ad nauseam, com maior ou menos intensidade.
> 
> 
> *Mês de Julho - Normais 1971-2000*
> ...



Vince, atenção que estás a referir médias de cabos, bem dentro do Oceano Atlântico (no caso que conheço melhor, o Cabo Carvoeiro).

Há cerca de duas décadas que passo parte de Junho e/ou Julho no Baleal (adoro o local e adoro os dias longos e noites curtas).

Por norma há nortadas de cerca 2/3 dias, com temperaturas muito estáveis (max/min: 20ºC/17ºC), apenas descendo a temperatura aos 15ºC em dias de vento nulo (após dia de vento fraco de NE ou SE onde as temperaturas máximas ultrapassam os 30º no caso que o vento esteja de SE).

No final de Julho e durante o mês de Agosto, com o aquecimento do interior do país, surgem os dias de neblina e nortadas com duração por vezes a uma semana.

O que se viveu foi nortada durante cerca de 3 semanas e de isso não tenho memória.

Também não tenho lembrança de um Verão tão seco no Baleal, que desde o início de Junho não deverá ter registado mais que 0,5/1mm de precipitação.


----------



## meteo (25 Jul 2011 às 14:10)

Toda a gente sabe que a nortada é normal na Costa Ocidental.
Mas neste ano é mais que compreensivel que haja imensa gente a queixar-se do vento.Não entram aqui a média das temperaturas para as pessoas.Para quem vai á praia interessa-se pelo vento.Estarem 40 km/hora de vento com 20ºC ou 30ºC é igual.Não dá para se estar na praia.
A nortada normal,que eu já tenho estado atento nos últimos anos por aqui é vento fraco/moderado de manhã,e depois à tarde ai sim,vento moderado a forte!
Claro há semanas de vento forte todo o dia,mas nunca mais de 15 dias como este mês! Não me lembro de tal coisa.
Noutros anos não compreendia queixas sobre a nortada,quando era vento apenas de tarde,e menos de 15 dias(nortada normal no nosso pais).Junte-se ao vendaval deste mês,as máximas no litoral mais baixas,e as minimas frias,e percebemos perfeitamente o barulho de quem vai de férias.

Digo mais uma vez,não me lembro de um mês tão ventoso de Verão.E não penso ser memória curta,quem desminta a anormalidade deste mês tem é memória demasiado longa.


----------



## Veterano (25 Jul 2011 às 15:01)

meteo disse:


> Digo mais uma vez,não me lembro de um mês tão ventoso de Verão.E não penso ser memória curta,quem desminta a anormalidade deste mês tem é memória demasiado longa.



  A minha memória será das mais longas dos membros do nosso Fórum.

  E aqui chamo a atenção para a "qualidade" da nortada. O que quero dizer, é o seguinte:

  Em anos distantes, a nortada fazia a sua aparição por volta das 12h00, normalmente depois de algum nevoeiro matinal. E durava até às 19h00, perdendo intensidade e desaparecendo na noite.

  Pois nos nossos dias, quase que nos acorda pela manhã e só a altas horas se vai deitar... Daí a sensação da sua omnipresença!

  As belas manhãs de praia, nos anos 70 e 80, permitiam permanecer quase sem vento no areal. De tarde, por vezes a música era outra, mas nessa altura a barriga estava cheia.


----------



## Lousano (25 Jul 2011 às 15:07)

Veterano disse:


> Pois nos nossos dias, quase que nos acorda pela manhã e só a altas horas se vai deitar... Daí a sensação da sua omnipresença!



O problema é que a nortada não se tem "deitado".

Já agora, dia 25 de Julho e mais um dia de forte nortada no Baleal, acompanhada de céu encoberto.


----------



## Skizzo (25 Jul 2011 às 19:09)

Episódio de vento moderado a forte durante o mês de Julho
2011-07-25 (IM)

Após um período de temperaturas elevadas e de vento fraco no final de Junho e início de Julho, uma alteração da situação meteorológica, a partir de dia 3 de Julho, originou no território do Continente descida das temperaturas e aumento da intensidade de vento, que passou a soprar moderado a forte em particular no litoral oeste, nomeadamente a partir de dia 17 de Julho, dia em que se registaram 74km/h em Lisboa e 56km/h em Setúbal, como valores máximos de rajada. 

Uma grande diferença de pressão entre o Atlântico, com o anticiclone dos Açores intenso (valores da pressão superiores a 1035 hPa), e uma região depressionária na Europa Ocidental (uma depressão na região das Ilhas Britânicas associada à depressão térmica no interior da Península Ibérica), provocou esta situação de vento que ocorreu mais intenso no litoral do que no interior, pelo efeito de brisa marítima que intensificou o vento de noroeste, em especial durante a tarde.

O anticiclone dos Açores, que em condições normais de Verão deveria ter o seu núcleo principal a norte do arquipélago, teve-o ligeiramente a sul, posicionamento que permitiu ainda a passagem de ondulações frontais da corrente de oeste, que nesta época do ano deveriam atingir as latitudes mais a norte, e que acabaram por se dirigir para sul, influenciando o nosso país, sobretudo o norte, região onde se registou alguma precipitação.

Associada a esta situação meteorológica de vento registaram-se, até ao passado dia 20, em todo o território, à exceção da região do Algarve, nomeadamente no litoral oeste, temperaturas abaixo do normal para a época. Deve, contudo, salientar-se que desde 2000 já ocorreram 6 anos em que a média da temperatura máxima, em julho, foi inferior à normal do período de 1971-2000.   

Entretanto, o vento intenso que se tem feito sentir no continente começou já a partir do último fim de semana a diminuir de intensidade, embora continuando a registar-se nortada moderada no litoral oeste durante a tarde. Prevê-se ainda maior enfraquecimento da intensidade do vento a partir da próxima quinta-feira, 28 de julho. 

Esta diminuição deve-se a um ligeiro enfraquecimento do anticiclone localizado nos Açores e a uma alteração na posição, deslocamento para leste, e intensidade da depressão que se encontrava centrada nas Ilhas Britânicas. 

Por seu lado, os valores da temperatura máxima começaram já a subir, prevendo-se que continue esta tendência para atingir valores superiores ao normal nos próximos dias. 

Relativamente à temperatura da água da superfície do mar será de recordar que os valores médios para o mês, observados na costa ocidental entre 2002 e 2010, situam-se entre os 17 e os 18ºC, aumentando gradualmente de norte para sul. Na costa do Algarve, a temperatura média para o mesmo período tem variado entre os 21 e 23ºC, aumentando gradualmente para sotavento.  

Este regime de temperaturas observou-se ao longo do início do mês de julho de 2011. No entanto, no início da segunda semana do mês de Julho, as temperaturas da superfície da água do mar observadas ao largo da costa continental, diminuíram gradualmente na ordem dos 2 a 3ºC na costa Norte. A mesma tendência verificou-se ao largo da costa Sul com uma diminuição de 4ºC, até ao dia 20. 

Este facto deveu-se fundamentalmente à intensidade do vento, responsável pelo afastamento da costa das águas superficiais e forçando a ascensão de águas frias mais profundas, ricas em nutrientes, compensando o movimento das águas superficiais, para o largo.

No Boletim Climatológico referido ao mês de Julho, a editar em agosto, o Instituto de Meteorologia fornecerá informação mais detalhada sobre a situação meteorológica ocorrida neste período, com as apropriadas comparações climáticas.


----------



## Vince (25 Jul 2011 às 19:19)

Gerei estes mapas baseado em reanálise, do *período de 12 a 22 Julho 2011*. Estas coisas não tem muita precisão, mas já dá para ficar com uma ideia e de facto as imagens falam por si. Mais tarde vou tentar encontrar um ano em que sucedeu algo idêntico.

*1000mb Vector wind (m/s) *

*Média verificada*





*Climatologia 1981-2000*





*Anomalia face a 1981-2000*


----------



## Vince (25 Jul 2011 às 21:26)

Olhando para a reanálise desde 1960, e para o período *de 1 a 22 Julho*, este mês é capaz de ser mesmo uma coisa bastante excepcional. 
De qualquer forma à primeira vista há uns anos que devem ter andado perto, mas este parece mesmo mais marcado.


*Década de 60*











*Década de 70*










*Década de 80*









*Década de 90*









*Década de 2000*










*2010 e 2011*


----------



## AnDré (25 Jul 2011 às 22:17)

Vince disse:


> *2010 e 2011*



No relatório mensal da REN de Julho de 2011, consta que esse mês teve um índice de produtibilidade eólica de 1,11 o que significa que o mês já tinha tido vento acima da média.
Dia 24 deste mês a produção eólica registava um aumento de 54,6% face aos primeiros 24 dias de Julho de 2010.


----------



## HotSpot (26 Jul 2011 às 12:12)

Eu posso contribuir com os dados da minha estação desde que tenho registos.

ANO > Vento Médio Mensal Julho

2008 > 11,7 km/h
2009 > 12,7 km/h
2010 > 12,0 km/h
*2011 > 15,0 km/h (mês incompleto)*

É clara a diferença em relação aos anos anteriores.


----------



## Skizzo (26 Jul 2011 às 21:39)

Pelas previsões, parece que Agosto vai entrar com o pé esquerdo...


----------



## duero (27 Jul 2011 às 02:18)

Fil disse:


> Ainda faltam 8 dias para acabar este mês que serão também os mais quentes. Vamos acabar com anomalia negativa mas mais reduzida que a actual.
> 
> Se a seguir vier um Agosto semelhante ao do ano passado, voltará tudo à "normalidade".



No se como sería la zona de costa, pero en la zona de la Meseta Norte, en la cuenca del Duero, recuerdo que Julio de 1997 fue mas fresco y húmedo que este año, al menos en mi ciudad, y me es posible que también en el Noreste portugués.

JULIO 1997 EN BRAGANZA.

http://clima.meteored.com/clima-en-braganca-085750-1997-Julio.html


----------



## AnDré (27 Jul 2011 às 02:53)

duero disse:


> No se como sería la zona de costa, pero en la zona de la Meseta Norte, en la cuenca del Duero, recuerdo que Julio de 1997 fue mas fresco y húmedo que este año, al menos en mi ciudad, y me es posible que también en el Noreste portugués.
> 
> JULIO 1997 EN BRAGANZA.
> 
> http://clima.meteored.com/clima-en-braganca-085750-1997-Julio.html



Resumen de datos mensuales para Julio del 1997:
Temperatura Máxima mensual: 33.4 ºC
Temperatura Mínima mensual: 6.3 ºC
Temperatura Media mensual: 20.5 ºC
Precipitación Total mensual: 52.0 mm.

Este ano e a 4 dias do final do mês:
Tmáx: 32,9ºC
Tmin: 5,2ºC
Tmed: 19,74ºC
Prec: 1mm.

Nos 4 dias que restam a temperatura deverá ser alta, pelo que a anomalia da temperatura será apaziguada. No entanto Bragança não se livra de uma bela anomalia da temperatura mínima, que neste momento está em -2,58ºC.


----------



## Dan (27 Jul 2011 às 09:34)

duero disse:


> No se como sería la zona de costa, pero en la zona de la Meseta Norte, en la cuenca del Duero, recuerdo que Julio de 1997 fue mas fresco y húmedo que este año, al menos en mi ciudad, y me es posible que también en el Noreste portugués.
> 
> JULIO 1997 EN BRAGANZA.
> 
> http://clima.meteored.com/clima-en-braganca-085750-1997-Julio.html



Depois de 1997 já tivemos outros 5 anos em que o mês de Julho foi tão ou mais frio que nessa altura. Destaque para Julho de 2007 com 19,8ºC de média simples.


----------



## duero (27 Jul 2011 às 19:16)

Dan disse:


> Depois de 1997 já tivemos outros 5 anos em que o mês de Julho foi tão ou mais frio que nessa altura. Destaque para Julho de 2007 com 19,8ºC de média simples.



mmm....no sabía, acontece que en mi ciudad la media de Julio del 97 fue de 20 graus y la del 2007 de 21.

Mas en la misma Braganza en *Julio del 97 cayeran 52 mm,* y en *Julio de 2007 cayeran 8 mm.*


----------



## duero (27 Jul 2011 às 19:19)

AnDré disse:


> Resumen de datos mensuales para Julio del 1997:
> Temperatura Máxima mensual: 33.4 ºC
> Temperatura Mínima mensual: 6.3 ºC
> Temperatura Media mensual: 20.5 ºC
> ...



En cuatro días que restan Braganza bien puede superar la media mensual de 20 graus, e ficar moito similar a 1997 en temperatura.

Pero as previsoes de precipitacion nao dicen nada de agua, acho dificil que alcanze os 52 mm de Julho de 1997.


----------



## duero (27 Jul 2011 às 19:38)

De todas maneras por lo que vi, no es infrecuente estas temperaturas en Braganza, entonces.

¿QUE MOTIVO EXISTE PARA DECIR QUE ESTE VERANO ES INUSUAL Y ATIPICO SI ACONTECE CADA TRES AÑOS APROX.?


----------



## AnDré (27 Jul 2011 às 20:51)

duero disse:


> De todas maneras por lo que vi, no es infrecuente estas temperaturas en Braganza, entonces.
> 
> ¿QUE MOTIVO EXISTE PARA DECIR QUE ESTE VERANO ES INUSUAL Y ATIPICO SI ACONTECE CADA TRES AÑOS APROX.?



Vê o post do Vince sobre o vento.
É normal toda a costa ocidental ter nortada intensa no mês de Julho.
O que não é tão normal foram os dias seguidos de vento forte (dia e noite) que ocorreram este mês.


----------



## Paulo H (27 Jul 2011 às 23:24)

duero disse:


> De todas maneras por lo que vi, no es infrecuente estas temperaturas en Braganza, entonces.
> 
> ¿QUE MOTIVO EXISTE PARA DECIR QUE ESTE VERANO ES INUSUAL Y ATIPICO SI ACONTECE CADA TRES AÑOS APROX.?



Referiste muito bem o ano de 1997 em castelo branco, em que foi alcançada uma mínima de 8.8C em castelo branco, notável para um mês de julho. Eu não me recordo de um mês assim deste ano, pois em o julho de 97 passei-o na covilhã a estudar.  Apesar de tudo, a média aqui neste mês está abaixo da média, tendo em consideração as normais. Esta semana está sendo perfeitamente normal para o mês de julho apesar de que não haja onda de calor aproximando-se dos 40C. Mas a verdade é que se neste momento as mínimas são bem tropicais e a esta hora ainda estão 28C, já as máximas dificilmente chegam aos 36C, o que é muito curto por aqui. O normal seria alcançar 38C, e numa onda de calor talvez os 40C. Mas pronto, esta semana está sendo normal para Julho! Penso que o que a maioria dos colegas se refere é ao facto de na costa oeste permanecer uma constante nortada que dificilmente permite que as temperaturas ascendam além dos 25C, havendo casos de temperaturas na ordem dos 17/20C todo o dia, com nebulosidade inclusive com chuvisco (peniche, cabo carvoeiro), quando a mais de 50km para o interior só há céu limpo, embora sem temperaturas além da média.

Não penso que este verão esteja "estragado/estropeado", ainda resta muito verão!! Mas a verdade é que até ao momento, fazer praia na costa oeste portuguesa tem sido muito mau! Enfim quem gosta, gosta como eu, até com chuvisco!


----------



## duero (29 Jul 2011 às 07:58)

Si es cuestión de viento entonces es mas posible que el "problema" sea la Sensación térmica y no la temperatura, lo que puede ser mas importante para el turismo, pues 24 graus sin viento y con sol es una impresión diferente a 24 graus con viento del Norte y nuves. 

Para el turismo es mucho mas importante la "sensación" que la estadística y los números, es lógico.


----------



## duero (29 Jul 2011 às 08:08)

PedroWeather disse:


> Relativo a isso penso que existem 2 dimensões:
> 1ª aquilo que achamos que é a realidade;
> 2ºaquilo que a realidade é;
> é por isso que existe a estatistica e a matematica e as ciencias exactas onde se insere a Metereologia,climatologia,etc...
> ...



*"Bem mais grave e extremada foi a primavera quente e seca no Norte penisular com anomalias de 4º,5º graus e com recordes de temperatura maxima batidos mesmo valores que não se atingem no verão."*

Practicamente podemos decir que ya es historia.

El verano esta siendo mas fresco y húmedo que la primavera.

*ASTURIAS*

AVILES (Costa asturiana)

http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=08011&ano=2011&mes=7&day=29&hora=6&min=0&ndays=30

GIJÓN (Costa asturiana)

http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=08014&ano=2011&mes=7&day=29&hora=6&min=0&ndays=30

OVIEDO (Centro de Asturias).

http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=08015&ano=2011&mes=7&day=29&hora=6&min=0&ndays=30


*CANTABRIA*

SANTANDER (Costa).

http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=08021&ano=2011&mes=7&day=29&hora=6&min=0&ndays=30


*PAÍS VASCO*

BILBAO (Costa)

http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=08025&ano=2011&mes=7&day=29&hora=6&min=0&ndays=30

SAN SEBASTIAN (Costa)

http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=08029&ano=2011&mes=7&day=29&hora=6&min=0&ndays=30


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Jul 2011 às 14:38)

*Agosto começa com temperaturas mais baixas*



> No Algarve, o tempo vai estar melhor, mas, ainda assim, leve o casaquinho.
> 
> Agosto está à porta, mas não traz, para já, muito calor. As temperaturas já começaram a descer e vão manter a tendência até, pelo menos, terça-feira.
> 
> ...



A aflição continua


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Jul 2011 às 17:18)

Que coisa nunca estão contentes, que povo e país mais infeliz é este. Somos o país com mais sol da Europa, que desde de Abril vão para a praia, mesmo assim estão descontentes. Se chove no Inverno é que chove, se está frio é que está frio, se o Verão não faz calor é que não é Verão, se o Verão faz calor demais é que arde tudo.

Ainda bem, que está este tempo, mesmo bom para apanhar alfarrobas, eu gostava era de ver essa malta que só pensa na praia e em calor que fossem para o campo trabalharem a apanhar alfarrobas, logo viam como sabia bem. 

O país por causa do Verão está a modos de  e 2ªfeira todos se vão atirar de uma ponte, porque nesse dia vai chover.


----------



## meteo (30 Jul 2011 às 18:41)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Que coisa nunca estão contentes, que povo e país mais infeliz é este. Somos o país com mais sol da Europa, que desde de Abril vão para a praia, mesmo assim estão descontentes. Se chove no Inverno é que chove, se está frio é que está frio, se o Verão não faz calor é que não é Verão, se o Verão faz calor demais é que arde tudo.
> 
> Ainda bem, que está este tempo, mesmo bom para apanhar alfarrobas, eu gostava era de ver essa malta que só pensa na praia e em calor que fossem para o campo trabalharem a apanhar alfarrobas, logo viam como sabia bem.
> 
> O país por causa do Verão está a modos de  e 2ªfeira todos se vão atirar de uma ponte, porque nesse dia vai chover.



Pais infeliz este que se critica tudo,uns o tempo,e outros que criticam os que criticam este Verão. 
Vamos lá pensar: Quem só tem férias em Julho/Agosto,o que interessa o calor que esteve na Primavera,ou de quem está a apanhar alfarrobas ou tomates?
Nem toda a gente é estudante ,ou vive no ALgarve tendo a praia á frente o ano todo.Logo só podem aproveitar a praia,nestes 2 meses de Verão.
Logo quem tirou 2 semanas de férias em Julho estarias á espera que dissesse:
" Não fiz praia nas minhas 2 semanas de férias devido à nortada,mas pelo menos quem está a apanhar alfarrobas apanha com toda a tranquilidade e frescura.Estou a gostar deste Verão por causa das pessoas que vivem em Évora,ou apanha alfarroba "
Se a maior parte dos portugueses apanhasse alfarroba nestes 2 meses estaria tudo contente.Mas a maioria das pessoas está de férias agora,e não podendo ir á praia na única altura possivel para si como é obvio critica.Normal,digo eu...


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Ago 2011 às 13:32)

A esta hora tá 95% do pessoal do sector terciário que está de férias a rogar pragas ás nuvens e chuva


----------



## ecobcg (1 Ago 2011 às 13:48)

Mário Barros disse:


> A esta hora tá 95% do pessoal do sector terciário que está de férias a rogar pragas ás nuvens e chuva



E do pessoal que está hoje de férias no Algarve, uma grande percentagem devem estar hoje "metidos" dentro dos shoppings... em vez de irem visitar a zona do interior Algarvio, por exemplo...comer umas sandes de presunto e beber uma medronhitos caseiros... preferem andar aos encontrões e ir ao Mac...nald's... enfim...


----------



## duero (2 Ago 2011 às 00:16)

No sabía que se apañaran ahora las algarrobas?

Y PARA QUE APAÑAN ALGARROBAS?

CUAL ES LA UTILIDAD DE ELLAS? 

Yo pensaba que solo las comian los burros y asnos.


----------



## Vince (2 Ago 2011 às 00:34)

Só sei uma coisa, esta tarde estive a falar com um primo meu que é comandante de bombeiros duma corporação da Beira interior, e ele dizia-me todo contente que esta chuvinha fraca era uma bênção dos céus. Ele explicou-me que as coisas nos últimos dias tinham chegado ao "ponto de ruptura" em que tudo iria começar a arder por todo o lado nas próximas semanas, e agora de repente até veio hoje esta chuvinha salvadora, quase milagrosa. Num ano de crise em que existem muito menos meios do que é habitual, a nível de combate a  incêndios de bombardeiros pesados, canadair, beriev  por exemplo houve grandes cortes este ano. Só temos é que agradecer este Verão modesto, só em energia gasta em ar condicionado relativamente ao verão passado devem ser uns valentes milhões de euros em poupança


----------



## duero (2 Ago 2011 às 11:07)

Cierto, hoy día muy fresco, ahora mismo con 16 grados. Y lluvia "fraquinha" salvadora.


----------



## duero (2 Ago 2011 às 11:09)

Si alguien puede contestar, quede con la duda.

PARA QUE APAÑAN ALGARROBAS?


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Ago 2011 às 12:42)

*Bares da Caparica 'quase vazios' devido ao mau tempo 'nunca visto' em tempo de Verão*


> As chuvas dos últimos dias estão a deixar marca no turismo. Os concessionários dos bares de praia da Costa da Caparica dizem ter os espaços 'praticamente sem clientes' e garantem 'nunca ter visto' meses de Verão assim.
> 
> Para hoje, o Instituto de Meteorologia (IM) prevê, na área da Grande Lisboa, períodos de céu muito nublado, menos nublado a partir do final da manhã, com possibilidade de aguaceiros. Vento fraco durante a tarde. O cenário não deverá melhorar até ao final da semana.
> 
> ...


----------



## Agreste (2 Ago 2011 às 14:20)

duero disse:


> Si alguien puede contestar, quede con la duda.
> 
> PARA QUE APAÑAN ALGARROBAS?



Hombre, a alfarroba é um dos frutos mais interessantes que existe. Serve para comer directamente e para inúmeras aplicações alimentares como doce ou espessante.


----------



## duero (2 Ago 2011 às 17:57)

Agreste disse:


> Hombre, a alfarroba é um dos frutos mais interessantes que existe. Serve para comer directamente e para inúmeras aplicações alimentares como doce ou espessante.





Desconocía tal cosa.

Nunca comí la algarroba ni productos de ella, ni por aquí vi algarrobo ninguno.

Esa fotografía es dulce de algarroba? tiene el color del chocolate.

Voy intentar probar, mas por aqui, en la Meseta Norte, pareceme dificil encontrar esos dulces.


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Ago 2011 às 23:46)

Hoje uma vez mais, a comunicação social fez um drama por estar a chover no verão. Eu andei pela Costa da Caparica e as pessoas que estavam na praia não estavam a atribuir grande importância aos borrifos que caíam e ao nevoeiro instalado. Mas a comunicação social e determinadas pessoas não coabitam no mesmo mundo.


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Ago 2011 às 12:08)

*Temperaturas de Verão aproximam-se de Lisboa*


> Na teoria, o Verão até já vai avançado. Mas o céu nublado de uns dias e as temperaturas pouco acentuadas de outros têm deixado no ar de Lisboa (e de outras zonas do país), desde 21 de Junho, a pergunta: onde andou o Verão? A resposta pouco importará, agora que o calor da época se aproxima.
> 
> De acordo com o site do Instituto de Meteorologia, nos próximas 10 dias só hoje e domingo é que as temperaturas na capital andarão abaixo dos 30 graus.
> 
> ...



O titulo e toda a noticia tá deliciosa. Feita claramente por alguém que sente o desespero de calor


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Ago 2011 às 12:35)

Mário Barros disse:


> *Temperaturas de Verão aproximam-se de Lisboa*
> 
> 
> O titulo e toda a noticia tá deliciosa. Feita claramente por alguém que sente o desespero de calor



É a loucura essa notícia.  A culpa é do IM não sei que raio de modelo eles usam para colocarem 39ºC em Faro no dia 15, depois faz 29ºC e depois as pessoas dizem que falham sempre. 

Esta semana, vai ser uma resma de e-mails que entram na minha caixa do correio. A perguntarem porque razão tens uma temperatura mais baixa do que aquela que prevê a meteorologia.


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Ago 2011 às 19:55)

Esta reportagem está muito engraçada. É a típica reportagem feita a martelo.

http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/pais/article725027.ece


----------



## 1337 (19 Set 2011 às 23:16)

De acordo com os resultados da monitorização climática realizada pelo Instituto de Meteorologia, os valores de temperatura do ar no continente neste verão foram próximos dos valores normais 1971-2000, ficando somente acima dos valores registados em dois dos anos da década passada (2007 e 2008). Numa distribuição territorial observa-se que os valores da temperatura máxima registados foram mais altos que o normal nas regiões do interior Norte e Centro e iguais ou abaixo dos valores normais nas regiões do litoral.

Assim, no verão de 2011 registaram-se no continente as seguintes anomalias relativamente à média de 1971/2000: temperatura máxima +0.34ºC, temperatura média -0.01 e temperatura mínima -0.35.
 Em relação à quantidade de precipitação ocorrida no verão 2011 o valor médio registado foi inferior ao valor normal (1971-2000), com uma anomalia de cerca de -34mm. Desta forma o verão classifica-se como seco a muito seco em quase todo o território do continente, exceto nalguns locais do interior do Alentejo. IM

foi assim tão diferente este verão? não me parece


----------



## Vince (20 Set 2011 às 01:49)

1337 disse:


> De acordo com os resultados da monitorização climática realizada pelo Instituto de Meteorologia, os valores de temperatura do ar no continente neste verão foram próximos dos valores normais 1971-2000, ficando somente acima dos valores registados em dois dos anos da década passada (2007 e 2008). Numa distribuição territorial observa-se que os valores da temperatura máxima registados foram mais altos que o normal nas regiões do interior Norte e Centro e iguais ou abaixo dos valores normais nas regiões do litoral.
> 
> Assim, no verão de 2011 registaram-se no continente as seguintes anomalias relativamente à média de 1971/2000: temperatura máxima +0.34ºC, temperatura média -0.01 e temperatura mínima -0.35.
> Em relação à quantidade de precipitação ocorrida no verão 2011 o valor médio registado foi inferior ao valor normal (1971-2000), com uma anomalia de cerca de -34mm. Desta forma o verão classifica-se como seco a muito seco em quase todo o território do continente, exceto nalguns locais do interior do Alentejo. IM
> ...




Nós estamos numa espécie de Verão desde finais de Março. O "Verão" propriamente dito não foi efectivamente de extremos, foi mediano sem episódios significativos, mas dura há praticamente meio ano.... Ou seja, 2011 não é o ano do "Verão inexistente", antes pelo contrario, podemos quase afirmar que foi o ano em que o Verão durou metade do ano....


----------



## stormy (20 Set 2011 às 02:07)

Vince disse:


> Nós estamos numa espécie de Verão desde finais de Março. O "Verão" propriamente dito não foi efectivamente de extremos, foi mediano sem episódios significativos, mas dura há praticamente meio ano.... Ou seja, 2011 não é o ano do "Verão inexistente", antes pelo contrario, podemos quase afirmar que foi o ano em que o Verão durou metade do ano...



Meses Tropicais em Lisboa-GC, 2011:

( Mes tropical=> T>18ºC, utilizando a defenição de Tropical de Koppen)

Abril 19.4ºC
Maio 20.7ºC
Junho 22.0ºC
Julho 21.9ºC
Agosto 23.1ºC

Um fim de Primavera quente, um Junho quente, mas os meses tipicamente mais quentes, Julho e Agosto, a ficarem com uma media abaixo do normal, o que totaliza um Verão ( JJA) normal a ligeiramente frio.
Como o trimestre mais quente em Lisboa não é o reconhecido pela OMM como "Verão", mas sim JAS, daqui a uns dias poderemos fazer as medias para ver como ficará este trimestre face ao normal...a meu ver deverá acabar ligeiramente acima da média.

A nivel social as pessoas queixam-se devido á chuva que ocorreu, á nortada invulgarmente forte...e é verdade que não tivemos grandes episodios de calor...mas se formos a ver, os ultimos 6 meses teem sido de temperaturas agradaveis..um Verão não muito quente e concentrado como o de 2010, mas longo e suave.


----------



## rbsmr (20 Set 2011 às 17:08)

Verão afetado por fase negativa da Oscilação do Atlântico Norte (NAO)Relatório verão 20112011-09-19 (IM)

No verão de 2011 (Junho, Julho e Agosto) predominou a fase negativa da Oscilação do Atlântico Norte (NAO), com o anticiclone dos Açores com valores de pressão abaixo dos valores médios e localizado numa latitude a Sul da sua posição média normal para estes meses do ano. Este comportamento, ao permitir a passagem de superfícies frontais pelo território do continente, deu origem a alguma precipitação, geralmente fraca, e à persistência de situações sinópticas responsáveis pela ocorrência de vento moderado a forte.

De acordo com os resultados da monitorização climática realizada pelo Instituto de Meteorologia, os valores de temperatura do ar no continente neste verão foram próximos dos valores normais 1971-2000, ficando somente acima dos valores registados em dois dos anos da década passada (2007 e 2008). Numa distribuição territorial observa-se que os valores da temperatura máxima registados foram mais altos que o normal nas regiões do interior Norte e Centro e iguais ou abaixo dos valores normais nas regiões do litoral.

Assim, no verão de 2011 registaram-se no continente as seguintes anomalias relativamente à média de 1971/2000: temperatura máxima +0.34ºC, temperatura média -0.01 e temperatura mínima -0.35.
Em relação à quantidade de precipitação ocorrida no verão 2011 o valor médio registado foi inferior ao valor normal (1971-2000), com uma anomalia de cerca de -34mm. Desta forma o verão classifica-se como seco a muito seco em quase todo o território do continente, exceto nalguns locais do interior do Alentejo.

No Arquipélago da Madeira os valores médios da temperatura máxima, média e mínima do ar durante o verão foram superiores aos valores médios (1971-2000). Tendo sido registado no Funchal uma anomalia da temperatura mínima do ar de +1.23ºC.

No Arquipélago dos Açores os valores médios da temperatura máxima, média e mínima do ar foram superiores aos valores médios (1971-2000). Em Ponta Delgada as anomalias da temperatura máxima, média e mínima do ar foram +0.83, +1.01 e +1.18ºC, em Santa Maria +1.11, +1.14 e +1.16ºC, em Angra do Heroísmo +0.62, +0.98 e +1.34ºC, na Horta +0.61, +0.85 e 1.09ºC e nas Flores +0.99, +1.25 e +1.51ºC.

Os valores da quantidade de precipitação no Arquipélago dos Açores durante o verão foram inferiores aos valores normais (1971-2000), tendo-se verificado as seguintes anomalias: Flores -33.4mm, Horta -1.9mm, Angra do Heroísmo -87.6mm, Ponta Delgada -48.6mm e Santa Maria -69.0mm.


----------



## tozequio (9 Out 2011 às 23:39)

Engraçado como a comunicação social (e mesmo as pessoas em geral) só se queixam quando falta o Verão, ainda não vi ninguém por aí a queixar-se do "Outono inexistente".


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Out 2011 às 01:30)

*Calor de verão termina já na próxima semana*


> O verão prolongado está prestes a terminar. O Instituto de Meteorologia prevê que a chuva comece a aparecer já daqui a uma semana, no próximo domingo. Será o primeiro dia de aguaceiros num mês de Outubro invulgarmente marcado por um calor que fez os termómetros ultrapassar, várias vezes, os 30.º.
> 
> As previsões do Instituto de Meteorologia (IM) apontam para que no próximo domingo, 23 de Outubro, os aguaceiros comecem a mostrar-se aos portugueses. A última actualização da previsão de 10 dias, publicada no site oficial do IM, mostra que, além dos aguaceiros, as temperaturas vão descer.
> 
> ...



Afinal não tivemos (ou estamos a ter) um Verão inexistente, mas sim um verão interminável


----------



## amando96 (17 Out 2011 às 17:17)

tozequio disse:


> Engraçado como a comunicação social (e mesmo as pessoas em geral) só se queixam quando falta o Verão, ainda não vi ninguém por aí a queixar-se do "Outono inexistente".



Quando o tempo está "Bom" niguém quer saber.

Muitas pessoas não associam chuva com água e os problemas que a falta da mesma causa.

Vêm a chuva como uma coisa chata.


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Jun 2012 às 20:50)

Se o padrão continuar como anda, em breve a comunicação social irá começar a chorar e perguntar onde anda o calor.


----------



## stormy (7 Jun 2012 às 21:20)

Mário Barros disse:


> Se o padrão continuar como anda, em breve a comunicação social irá começar a chorar e perguntar onde anda o calor.



Não tem estado muito frio...e mais importante, não tem estado demasiado vento.
Tambem as massas de ar que nos teem afectado teem tido dewpoints geralmente acima dos 10-15ºC, o que ajuda a criar um ambiente agradavel..

Não acho que as pessoas se vão começar a sentir incomodades assim tão cedo...a menos que venha ai uma situação de NW com entrada directa de ar frio e seco, acompanhado por ventos fortes.


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Jun 2012 às 01:56)

Ai ai a coisa tá a ficar "negra" os calções de banho acumulam-se nas prateleiras os chinelos não se vendem...

As temperaturas continuam teimosamente a querer manter-se na média, se assim continua vai desatar tudo a "chorar" em breve. Os 360 dias de sol não chegam, faltam os sucessivos 40ºC no verão.

8/06/2012


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Jun 2012 às 12:32)

Mário Barros disse:


> Ai ai a coisa tá a ficar "negra" os calções de banho acumulam-se nas prateleiras os chinelos não se vendem...
> 
> As temperaturas continuam teimosamente a querer manter-se na média, se assim continua vai desatar tudo a "chorar" em breve. Os 360 dias de sol não chegam, faltam os sucessivos 40ºC no verão.



Perdoem-me o desabafo mas tanto a comunicação social como a maioria das pessoas vão-se a tratar com um psicólogo que isso já enjoa. Todos os anos a mesma lenga-lenga irra, nem no Verão estamos ainda, as temperaturas continuam normais para a época. Querem calor vão para o deserto do Saara. Que seja o Verão todo assim, ao menos não temos o país a arder. Mas a maioria dos portugueses querem é calor, sol, praia e o país a arder. Nunca estão contentes com nada e tudo o que parece está tudo mal. O ano passado tiveram Verão quase até ao Natal mesmo assim levaram o tempo todo a queixarem-se.

Acho que devíamos lançar uma petição para a construção de um muro das lamentações em Portugal, para lamentarem-se lá que não faz calor.


----------



## filipe cunha (9 Jun 2012 às 21:36)

Meia volta temos os desempregados e os do RSI a pedir umas indemnizações por ausência de bom tempo para a praia....


----------



## camrov8 (11 Jun 2012 às 13:54)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Perdoem-me o desabafo mas tanto a comunicação social como a maioria das pessoas vão-se a tratar com um psicólogo que isso já enjoa. Todos os anos a mesma lenga-lenga irra, nem no Verão estamos ainda, as temperaturas continuam normais para a época. Querem calor vão para o deserto do Saara. Que seja o Verão todo assim, ao menos não temos o país a arder. Mas a maioria dos portugueses querem é calor, sol, praia e o país a arder. Nunca estão contentes com nada e tudo o que parece está tudo mal. O ano passado tiveram Verão quase até ao Natal mesmo assim levaram o tempo todo a queixarem-se.
> 
> Acho que devíamos lançar uma petição para a construção de um muro das lamentações em Portugal, para lamentarem-se lá que não faz calor.



O moço tu é um bocado radical, se me lembro no cenário seca já criticavas que ficava alegre com a pouca chuva que vinha, agora isto. Para tua informação o clima mediterrânico é uma extensão norte do Sahara


----------



## meteo (11 Jun 2012 às 14:56)

Para haver pânico do Verão inexistente era preciso que já estivessemos no Verão 
Ainda vamos ter muito calor.Se não for até Julho é em Outubro. Somos um pais com muitos meses para poder fazer calor.


----------



## Agreste (11 Jun 2012 às 19:23)

Os últimos 10 dias do mês serão bastante bons. Esta dinâmica instável vai desaparecer...


----------



## N_Fig (11 Jun 2012 às 20:45)

Agreste disse:


> Os últimos 10 dias do mês serão bastante bons. Esta dinâmica instável vai desaparecer...



Mesmo que isso venha a acontecer, é impossível ter a certeza a tantos dias de distância, não há mais do que uma tendência.


----------



## 1337 (11 Jun 2012 às 20:47)

Mês de maio quente e com onda de calor
2012-06-11 (IM)

O mês de maio, em Portugal Continental, foi um mês quente registando uma anomalia positiva na temperatura máxima de +2.28ºC, em relação ao normal. 

 É de salientar a ocorrência de uma onda de calor entre 9 e 17 de maio, que teve maior duração nas regiões do interior.

 Em relação à precipitação, em Portugal Continental, em maio (73.2mm), este foi próximo dos valores normais 1971-2000 (71.2mm), em todo o território do continente, exceto nalgumas regiões do Norte, na Beira Baixa e na região de Lisboa e Setúbal onde este mês pode ser considerado como chuvoso.

 A situação de seca meteorológica em Portugal Continental mantém-se, verificando-se no final de maio um agravamento da classe de seca extrema na região Sul. Assim a 31 de maio 2012, 44% do território encontrava-se em seca extrema e 30% em seca severa.

Mas certamente ja se esqueceram deste Maio e já estão aflitos que está frio, enfim povo portugues no seu melhor


----------



## Agreste (11 Jun 2012 às 21:57)

A NAO está a neutralizar depois de ter estado negativa. É um bom sinal sobre o tempo de verão...


----------



## Maria Papoila (15 Jun 2012 às 18:12)

Perdoem-me todos os meteoloucos mas eu quero Verão. Ainda não sofro desse Síndrome mas quase. É que parece mesmo implicancia: cada vez que é 6ª feira ou véspera de feriado Zás! frio, vento, chuva, etc. Ok ainda não é Verão e por isso também, ainda, não entrei em panico. Mas quero não andar de chapéu de chuva e galochas em Agosto. Exijo sol, calor e pouco vento. Tenho os impostos em dia. No plea bargain!


----------



## N_Fig (15 Jun 2012 às 18:40)

Maria Papoila disse:


> Perdoem-me todos os meteoloucos mas eu quero Verão. Ainda não sofro desse Síndrome mas quase. É que parece mesmo implicancia: cada vez que é 6ª feira ou véspera de feriado Zás! frio, vento, chuva, etc. Ok ainda não é Verão e por isso também, ainda, não entrei em panico. Mas quero não andar de chapéu de chuva e galochas em Agosto. Exijo sol, calor e pouco vento. Tenho os impostos em dia. No plea bargain!



Até podes querer Verão (e eu também!), mas nós estamos no final da Primavera, não em Agosto (e mesmo em Agosto este tempo, obviamente aí já algo frio, não seria de maneira nenhuma estranho).


----------



## MSantos (16 Jun 2012 às 23:28)

Maria Papoila disse:


> Perdoem-me todos os meteoloucos mas eu quero Verão. Ainda não sofro desse Síndrome mas quase. É que parece mesmo implicancia: cada vez que é 6ª feira ou véspera de feriado Zás! frio, vento, chuva, etc. Ok ainda não é Verão e por isso também, ainda, não entrei em panico. Mas quero não andar de chapéu de chuva e galochas em Agosto. Exijo sol, calor e pouco vento. Tenho os impostos em dia. No plea bargain!



Ainda nos vamos fartar do Verão das tórridas vagas de calor este ano

Eu pessoalmente prefiro Verões mais frescos, não gosto muito de noites tropicais, custa a adormecer


----------



## camrov8 (19 Jun 2012 às 14:46)

MSantos disse:


> Ainda nos vamos fartar do Verão das tórridas vagas de calor este ano
> 
> Eu pessoalmente prefiro Verões mais frescos, não gosto muito de noites tropicais, custa a adormecer



Verão que é Verão é quente ponto final. Boa tarde e adeus
Se não gostam  de calor vão para a Finlândia ou assim ultimamente anda uma vaga aqui no fórum de malta anti calor


----------



## vitamos (19 Jun 2012 às 15:52)

camrov8 disse:


> Verão que é Verão é quente ponto final. Boa tarde e adeus
> Se não gostam  de calor vão para a Finlândia ou assim ultimamente anda uma vaga aqui no fórum de malta anti calor



Um pouco mais de calma por favor...

Neste fórum acima de tudo discute-se e em questões de opinião cada um tem a sua... Agora este género de agressividade, não é de todo salutar.


----------



## AnDré (19 Jun 2012 às 17:08)

Felizmente que São Pedro faz ouvidos moucos às vontades e desejos de cada um, abstendo-se de qualquer partido e seguindo somente as leis da sua monarquia.

De qualquer forma, este mês até parece estar a ser democrático, como quem diz, de feição para todos.
Depois dos dias mais frescos, e de um solstício que poderá ser de chuviscos, _tomem lá calor_:


----------



## AnDré (19 Jun 2012 às 17:20)

Entretanto fui ver a anomalia das temperaturas nos últimos dias em Lisboa, e nem quis acreditar.






Pânico por isto?
E o Algarve segue bem acima da média para o mês de Junho.


----------



## stormy (19 Jun 2012 às 18:32)

Pois André...as pessoas geralmente pensam que temos um clima quente...não sei porquê..
Temos quanto muito 2 meses quentes, especialmente no Interior..Julho e Agosto, sendo que geralmente as noites são frescas sendo raras as noites tropicais excepto no Algarve, Lisboa e Portalegre..

Verões quentes tem o vale do Guadalquivir, e muitas regiões do Sul do Mediterraneo...agora, Portugal deve ter os Verões menos quentes dos paises do Sul da Europa, excepto regiões montanhosas.


----------



## N_Fig (19 Jun 2012 às 18:40)

AnDré disse:


> Entretanto fui ver a anomalia das temperaturas nos últimos dias em Lisboa, e nem quis acreditar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Isso é as médias 1961-90, e Junho tem mudado muito nos últimos anos, só para teres uma ideia dos 10 Junhos mais quentes, 6 foram desde 2000, é normal que o pessoal ache isto muito anormal. Mas continuando com a ideia das médias, esse gráfico tem umas médias que estão muito longe das atuais, provavelmente à volta dos 2ºC de diferença. Há uns dias fui fazer um apanhado de várias estações com os dados do ogimet e Lisboa (não esta mas a do geofísico) tinha uma anomalia de +0,5ºC em relação à média 1971-00 e de -0,2ºC em relação à média 1981-10.


----------



## stormy (19 Jun 2012 às 18:46)

N_Fig disse:


> Isso é as médias 1961-90, e Junho tem mudado muito nos últimos anos, só para teres uma ideia dos 10 Junhos mais quentes, 6 foram desde 2000, é normal que o pessoal ache isto muito anormal. Mas continuando com a ideia das médias, esse gráfico tem umas médias que estão muito longe das atuais, provavelmente à volta dos 2ºC de diferença. Há uns dias fui fazer um apanhado de várias estações com os dados do ogimet e Lisboa (não esta mas a do geofísico) tinha uma anomalia de +0,5ºC em relação à média 1971-00 e de -0,2ºC em relação à média 1981-10.



A estação de Gago Coutinho iniciou o funcionamento em 1988...esses dados referentes a GC são feitos com a média dos ultimos 25 anos suponho eu...


----------



## N_Fig (19 Jun 2012 às 18:51)

stormy disse:


> A estação de Gago Coutinho iniciou o funcionamento em 1988...esses dados referentes a GC são feitos com a média dos ultimos 25 anos suponho eu...




A estação do geofísico já em 1971-00 tinha uma média superior a 20ºC, e aí as médias andam bem abaixo disso...


----------



## stormy (19 Jun 2012 às 18:59)

N_Fig disse:


> A estação do geofísico já em 1971-00 tinha uma média superior a 20ºC, e aí as médias andam bem abaixo disso...



A estação de GC iniciou o funcionamento em 1982, a do IGeof começou a funcionar muito antes.
Portanto os dados do NCEP devem ser actualizados.


----------



## N_Fig (19 Jun 2012 às 19:01)

stormy disse:


> A estação de GC iniciou o funcionamento em 1982, a do IGeof começou a funcionar muito antes, em 1941.
> Portanto os dados do NCEP devem ser actualizados.



Pois eu não disse que não acreditava em ti, mas como fazem umas médias sem incluir os anos mais frios da década de 70 e fica uma média bem mais baixa que a do geofísico que inclui essa década?


----------



## meteo (19 Jun 2012 às 21:51)

stormy disse:


> Pois André...as pessoas geralmente pensam que temos um clima quente...não sei porquê..
> Temos quanto muito 2 meses quentes, especialmente no Interior..Julho e Agosto, sendo que geralmente as noites são frescas sendo raras as noites tropicais excepto no Algarve, Lisboa e Portalegre..
> 
> Verões quentes tem o vale do Guadalquivir, e muitas regiões do Sul do Mediterraneo...agora, Portugal deve ter os Verões menos quentes dos paises do Sul da Europa, excepto regiões montanhosas.



Mas há aqui um pormenor: É que o clima das praias do Litoral Oeste nada teem a ver com o clima de Lisboa.
E este Junho tem sido bem fraco para praia(no Litoral Oeste).Para mim ainda bem,que não podia lá ir,mas vamos lá ver:
Temperaturas no Litoral nem teem sido muito baixas,mas se juntares a isso nuvens e muita nortada quase todos os dias,não é agradável! E se 23ºC sem vento é agradável,23ºC com muito vento não dá para fazer praia!


Não se pode ver só pelas temperaturas,ainda por cima de uma capital que tem clima muito diferente do Guincho,ou Costa da Caparica.


----------



## Maria Papoila (28 Jun 2012 às 13:27)

meteo disse:


> ... o clima das praias do Litoral Oeste nada teem a ver com o clima de Lisboa...
> 
> 
> Confirmo plenamente. Durantes estes dias de estrondoso calor, na Ericeira esteve nublado e vento. Claro que era agradável para quem chega afogueado de Lisboa no final de um dia de trabalho ... Agora durante as férias não sei, não. Pelo menos para o Sumol Summer Fest aconselha-se blusão de ganga.


----------



## Maria Papoila (3 Jul 2012 às 22:29)

meteo disse:


> ... nuvens e muita nortada



Está a chuviscar na Ericeira. Dentro de alguns dias entro de férias e gostava de não entrar em pânico também


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Jul 2012 às 14:28)

*Anticiclone mantém Verão ao largo*


> Para hoje esperam-se temperaturas mais altas, mas ainda com algumas nuvens e regiões com vento moderado a forte.
> 
> Para este domingo, a previsão do Instituto de Meteorologia aponta ainda algumas nuvens e vento fraco a moderado.
> 
> ...



Há uns 2 ou 3 dias era a sic a tentar advinhar e a prometer calor para dali a quase 10 dias.


----------



## meteo (8 Jul 2012 às 14:57)

Previsão de vento fraco a moderado no Litoral Oeste é ser optimista. Vejo sim vento fraco a moderado de manhã,e à tarde em alguns locais vento moderado a forte...
O mês de Julho é mesmo o mês da nortada.


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Jul 2012 às 11:40)

A comunicação social ainda não lembrou-se que a água do mar no Algarve está fria. Mas se continuar assim, não tarda começam a sair notícias umas atrás das outras.

Mais vale termos um Verão sem extremos que termos um Verão com o país todo a arder. O país todo a arder também é bom para a comunicação social. Porque adoram dar reportagens sobre os incêndios.


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Jul 2012 às 12:46)

*Calor fica até ao início de Agosto*


> Depois de um início de Verão algo envergonhado, aí está, finalmente, o bom tempo para os milhares de portugueses que estão de férias. As temperaturas vão ultrapassar hoje os 35 graus centígrados em várias cidades e, até ao final do mês, prevê-se sol em praticamente todo o território nacional.
> 
> os termómetros devem chegar hoje aos 37 graus em várias cidades: Castelo Branco, Portalegre, Évora e Beja. Bragança, Santarém e Setúbal devem chegar aos 34 graus. Para amanhã, a cidade mais quente continua a ser Castelo Branco, com 38 graus, enquanto as cidades alentejanas não ultrapassam os 35 graus.
> 
> ...


Ontem a locutora da Rádio Renascença nas previsões reclamou por andar sempre a fazer vento


----------



## miguel (22 Jul 2012 às 13:01)

Tem sempre de reclamar com alguma coisa!! Só não reclamaria com 40ºc todos os dias


----------



## David sf (22 Jul 2012 às 13:08)

Mário Barros disse:


> *Calor fica até ao início de Agosto*



Esse título é falso, não corresponde à realidade, a temperatura descerá a partir de meados da próxima semana.


----------



## N_Fig (22 Jul 2012 às 15:06)

David sf disse:


> Esse título é falso, não corresponde à realidade, a temperatura descerá a partir de meados da próxima semana.



Pois é falso, mas quando a temperatura começar a descer, muitos vão dizer que o IM se enganou mais uma vez...


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Jul 2012 às 14:46)

Mário Barros disse:


> *Calor fica até ao início de Agosto*
> 
> Ontem a locutora da Rádio Renascença nas previsões reclamou por andar sempre a fazer vento



*Primeiros dias de Agosto com nuvens e descida de temperatura*


> Os primeiros dias de Agosto não vão ser os melhores para uma ida à praia. Até dia 6, as nuvens e o vento vão estar presentes na costa Norte e Centro de Portugal continental. O Algarve também não deverá escapar a alguma nebulosidade. As temperaturas vão descer e estar mais amenas no litoral, com as máximas a não ultrapassarem os 26º nas regiões de Lisboa e Porto. Apenas na região algarvia os termómetros vão subir além dos 30º.
> 
> http://www.publico.pt/Sociedade/primeiros-dias-de-agosto-com-nuvens-e-descida-de-temperatura-1556938


----------



## meteo (1 Ago 2012 às 12:29)

Verão inexistente?
No centro do pais,a semana passada apanhei 3 grandes dias de praia na Costa da Caparica,e esta semana Ontem e Hoje está muito bom na zona Oeste. Ontem tive na praia com vento nulo até as 4 da tarde e calor!
No Norte acredito que tem estado impossivel...
Agora no Centro do pais,os últimos 15 dias pareceram-me normais,com excelentes dias a intercalar com dias de nortada.Normal.
Verão não é só lestada.


----------



## Veterano (1 Ago 2012 às 16:32)

No litoral norte este Verão não tivemos praticamente dois dias seguidos de tempo idêntico: um dia de sol, um dia de nevoeiro, um dia de nuvens e por aí fora...


----------



## Skizzo (1 Ago 2012 às 18:11)

Sim, tem sido verão inexistente cá em cima.


----------



## Aristocrata (1 Ago 2012 às 19:42)

O verão está aí.
Não tem sido tão mau como parece...
Já fiz 4 dias de praia na zona entre Vila do Conde e Matosinhos na 2ª quinzena de julho, e garanto que foram dias excelentes para a prática balnear. Bem melhores que muitos em anos anteriores.
O problema é que este ano não temos ondas de calor (até agora) para permitir uma sensação a "verdadeiro" verão. Ainda falta bastante até terminar a estação, só falta aguardar para ver o que nos trarão os próximos tempos.


----------



## joocean (1 Ago 2012 às 20:53)

Já fiz melhores dias de praia durante este mês de julho de 2012 que no mesmo mês do ano passado, que me pareceu muito mais ventoso.


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Ago 2012 às 00:11)

Aberração...não ir à praia é motivo de "gozo" neste país ?


----------



## Aurélio (13 Ago 2012 às 23:18)

Mário Barros disse:


> Aberração...não ir à praia é motivo de "gozo" neste país ?



Mas tu ainda vês canais em sinal aberto 

Com o dinheiro que a SIC lhes paga para irem contar a historinha da caroxinha que não interessa a ninguém (pelo jeito interessa a quem vive da vida alheira ), já deve dar para irem á praia !!


----------



## amando96 (14 Ago 2012 às 08:10)

Duvido que a sic pague seja o que for.


----------



## camrov8 (16 Ago 2012 às 10:57)

mas houve dinheiro para irem ate Lisboa bem mais longe do que caminha ou Viana. E há praias fluviais algumas bem melhores que algumas da costa


----------



## Aurélio (16 Ago 2012 às 21:07)

camrov8 disse:


> mas houve dinheiro para irem ate Lisboa bem mais longe do que caminha ou Viana. E há praias fluviais algumas bem melhores que algumas da costa



Deve ser porque a SIC não paga nada 

As historinhas da carochinha rende boas audiências porque as pessoas interessam-se bastante pela vida alheia, e o "publico" bem como os convidados recebem algum cachê !


----------



## rbsmr (19 Ago 2012 às 21:47)

Digo sem medo: não gosto de ir à praia, no Verão gosto é da nortada e por isso na brincadeira digo que no Verão e especialmente em Agosto sou um refugiado climático no oeste!!!
Antes frio que calor!!!


----------



## blade (23 Ago 2012 às 10:06)

Hey

o wunderground mostra que santarem teve 48,7ºc é verdade?
http://www.wunderground.com/weather...UGA75&day=23&year=2012&month=8&graphspan=year


----------



## amando96 (23 Ago 2012 às 10:33)

Parece-me excessivo, salvo erro a máxima do país ronda esses valores na Amareleja, com influência do mar essas temperaturas parecem impossíveis.


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Ago 2012 às 10:37)

blade disse:


> Hey
> 
> o wunderground mostra que santarem teve 48,7ºc é verdade?
> http://www.wunderground.com/weather...UGA75&day=23&year=2012&month=8&graphspan=year



É impossível, isso terá a ver com a instalação da estação. Tem diversos valores acima dos 41ºC, ter 41ºC já é raro quanto mais acima de tal valor.


----------



## blade (24 Ago 2012 às 13:48)

mas essa estação fica num vale 
Tal como o death valley também fica no lado oeste


----------



## rozzo (24 Ago 2012 às 15:17)

blade disse:


> mas essa estação fica num vale
> Tal como o death valley também fica no lado oeste



Sim, tudo bem que a localização num vale acentua estes extremos, e que certamente as temperaturas máximas em condições bem medidas serão superiores às oficiais em estações em locais menos específicos como estação IM de Santarém.

Mas como disse o Mário Barros, esse valor é disparatado. Uns 10º acima do que foi medido na estação oficial, e acima do recorde oficial em Portugal. Além da ridícula quantidade de dias com máximas acima dos 45º. Há que ser realista, provavelmente nem uma vez atingiu esses 45º, quanto mais os valores que ali estão apresentados.
É óbvio que é um valor irreal, provavelmente problema de instalação, ventilação, arejamento, do abrigo onde está o termómetro.


Convém mesmo ser realista e ter espirito crítico antes de se querer acreditar nas coisas.

Mesmo em Julho (dia 16 penso eu) nuns dias em que a temperatura ultrapassou os 40º nessa região, lembro-me de estar a ver valores para estações amadoras encaixadas no vale do Tejo, e em conversa acerca disso a ideia que ficou (e isto já a especular um pouco...) é que quando em Santarém a temperatura andou perto dos 42º, talvez no vale pudesse andar nos 43/44º, assim muito por alto, e foi um dia bem mais quente.

Mas para especulação não vale a pena distorcer este tópico, e já há um tópico para isso, sobre extremos exagerados, que se faça por lá.

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/climatologia/temperaturas-acima-de-40-c-2012-a-6560.html


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Jun 2013 às 12:19)

*Sol e calor de pouca dura regressam amanhã* - (Noticia de 11/06/2013)


> Cansado do frio e nuvens fora de tempo? Então a partir de amanhã, anime-se, mas não muito. Pela capital, e em véspera de arraiais de Santo António, as temperaturas vão voltar a subir variando entre os 25/23 graus de máxima, enquanto a mínima deverá rondar os 13/16 graus. O céu vai manter-se pouco nublado ou limpo.
> 
> A Norte, na região do Porto, a máxima vai variar entre os 22/19 e os 11/15 graus de mínima. Ainda assim, o céu vai apresentar períodos de grande nebulosidade, prevendo-se uma melhoria a partir de sexta-feira mas que vai durar apenas até domingo.
> 
> ...



Estamos a começar .


----------



## Zapiao (13 Jun 2013 às 13:21)

amando96 disse:


> Duvido que a sic pague seja o que for.



Qualquer canal paga as despesas de deslocaçao, aconteceu comigo quando fui á SIC e TVI


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Jun 2013 às 19:07)

Drama.

[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/v19Iz7jk0dZFtw2IhVbL"]Mau tempo para os negÃ³cios de praia - SIC Not&iacute;cias - SAPO V&iacute;deos[/ame]


Hoje o Goucha e a Cristina Ferreira queixavam-se no programa da manhã que na zona de Sintra tá sempre vento, davam 25ºC para Lisboa e para Sintra nunca era isso mas sim 20ºC ou 15ºC quando fazia vento .


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Jun 2013 às 20:52)

Mário Barros disse:


> Drama.
> 
> Mau tempo para os negÃ³cios de praia - SIC Not&iacute;cias - SAPO V&iacute;deos
> 
> ...



 Essa história do Verão inexistente todos os anos é a mesma coisa, a choradeira do costume. Vamos fazer aqui uma vaquinha no fórum para oferecermos umas chupas a esse pessoal para não chorarem tanto no Verão. 

Uns choram no Verão, os algarvios choram mais é no Inverno pela chuva.


----------



## david 6 (14 Jun 2013 às 21:44)

epa estamos a 14 de junho o verão ainda nem começou, não sei para que é essa choradeira toda


----------



## james (17 Jun 2013 às 12:17)

david 6 disse:


> epa estamos a 14 de junho o verão ainda nem começou, não sei para que é essa choradeira toda



Apoiado !


----------



## camrov8 (17 Jun 2013 às 16:26)

desapoiado hoje é 17 e o verão é dia 21, devemos ter um alvo a dizer depressões por aqui


----------



## meteo (17 Jun 2013 às 16:46)

Junho fraco para praia,como há alguns. Normal. O tempo no Verão aqui na Costa Portuguesa há anos que é bom,outros anos que há poucos dias sem nortada.Muita variabilidade....


----------



## Aurélio (17 Jun 2013 às 18:15)

Coitada da nossa língua, tão mal tratada tem sido neste tópico ..... 


Vejam as normais climatológicas e digam-me:
- o que é mais normal na costa ocidental portuguesa ?


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jun 2013 às 19:03)

meteo disse:


> Junho fraco para praia,como há alguns. Normal. O tempo no Verão aqui na Costa Portuguesa há anos que é bom,outros anos que há poucos dias sem nortada.Muita variabilidade....



Exacto, por exemplo no verão de 2011 a nortada (forte) foi uma constante, enquanto no verão do ano passado nem tanto,portanto quem mora na zona está mais que habituado ao impacto que a nortada tem nas temperaturas. A titulo de curiosidade, existe uma maneira simples de perceber o quão foi intensa ou não a nortada ao longo do verão,que é o numero de dias que estiveram boas condições para se fazer praia na zona do Guincho, dado ser uma das praias mais ventosas de toda a faixa costeira.


----------



## stormy (17 Jun 2013 às 19:42)

É curioso que é uma constante, em Maio/Junho nos jornais há sempre esta treta do Verão não chegar, e em Setembro/Outubro é o Outono que tarda demais.

Então esta gente não sabe que Maio e até meados de Julho o mais normal é o vento e o tempo fresco no litoral? Gente que vive e sempre viveu em Portugal deveria saber que por cá os meses normalmente mais estáveis e bons para a praia são claramente Agosto e Setembro.

É uma característica do nosso clima, o Verão normalmente prolonga-se pelo Outono  enquanto nos restantes pontos da Europa o Verão costuma restringir-se mais a Junho Julho e Agosto.

O trimestre mais quente em PT continental e ilhas é JAS, e eu diria que o nosso Verão pleno vai de 15 Jul a 15 Out.


----------



## GabKoost (17 Jun 2013 às 20:50)

O problema disso tudo é a insistência dos media e diversos organismos em querer criar uma imagem falsa de Portugal.

Clichés manipulados de um país com "sol o ano inteiro" e outras barbaridades são os culpados destas lamurias anuais.

Especialmente no Litoral de Aveiro para cima a instabilidade anual é fortíssima. Chover regularmente até ao São João é coisa que acontece frequentemente.


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Jun 2013 às 12:58)

O desespero.






[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/b3YYlbQmRFaCwYrLW5NM"]Tempo de inverno com verÃ£o Ã* porta - SIC Not&iacute;cias - SAPO V&iacute;deos[/ame]


[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/z4hmFaERDiwsdZM22ZGo"]VerÃ£o chega na sexta-feira e deverÃ¡ trazer calor garante o IPMA - SIC Not&iacute;cias - SAPO V&iacute;deos[/ame]


----------



## MSantos (18 Jun 2013 às 17:49)

Estive a ler os primeiros posts deste tópico e dá para perceber recorrência desta conversa do "Pânico de Verão inexistente", daqui a um mês quando estivermos no meio de uma hipotética vaga de  calor com 40ºC em quase todo o território quase já ninguém se vai lembrar disto.


----------



## david 6 (18 Jun 2013 às 18:11)

MSantos disse:


> Estive a ler os primeiros posts deste tópico e dá para perceber recorrência desta conversa do "Pânico de Verão inexistente", daqui a um mês quando estivermos no meio de uma hipoteca vaga de  calor com 40ºC em quase todo o território quase já ninguém se vai lembrar disto.



e depois nessa altura começam a dizer "minha rica chuva" é sempre assim


----------



## Aurélio (18 Jun 2013 às 19:38)

Socorro, oh não, outro filme de adolescentes não .....

Afinal é apenas o desespero total dos Media Portugueses, que desejam que Portugal se transforme no Saara !

http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/503/internacional/calor-europa-tvi24/1461508-4073.html



> Enquanto os portugueses continuam a viver uma triste primavera, no centro da Europa vivem-se dias de calor. A poucos dias do início do Verão (começa já na sexta-feira), países como a Alemanha, a Bélgica ou a Alemanha parecem ter ficado com o sol todo.
> 
> As imagens que chegam das agências internacionais mostragem gente com pouca roupa nos parques citadinos, junto a lagos ou a praias que nem sempre são muito frequentadas. Em Bruxelas há registo de temperaturas que chegam as 35 graus, enquanto que na Alemanha há várias cidades perto dos 30 graus.
> 
> ...


----------



## blade (18 Jun 2013 às 20:07)

MSantos disse:


> Estive a ler os primeiros posts deste tópico e dá para perceber recorrência desta conversa do "Pânico de Verão inexistente", daqui a um mês quando estivermos no meio de uma hipoteca vaga de  calor com 40ºC em quase todo o território quase já ninguém se vai lembrar disto.



Eu vou me lembrar! 
Como me lembro que a temperatura mais quente de lisboa dos primeiros 100 dias do ano foi de 18ºc 

Voces que falam de que é normal este clima também falam de 40ºc em julho que ainda são + raros 

Este junho já houve imensos dias com a temperatura média mais baixa dos últimos 20 anos em muitas zonas  

E já era normal ter havido um dia + rijo  só espero que as próximas previsões se concretizem!


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Jun 2013 às 20:29)

Nas redes sociais tudo treme  tudo chora e barafusta.







*Neve na Serra a três dias do verão*
http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/videos/video/13896787/1


----------



## Aurélio (18 Jun 2013 às 20:35)

Quanto estiver 40ºC em muitas zonas, então aí já estará tudo normal, e mesmo assim se calhar ainda será pouco ... loooolll !


----------



## irpsit (18 Jun 2013 às 23:24)

Este Junho foi confirmado como o Junho mais chuvoso, frio e com menos horas de sol, dos últimos 90 anos, até agora.

O Maio tinha sido o mais frio em muitas décadas, com a temperatura mais baixa desde os registos.

O Dezembro-Fevereiro tinha sido invulgarmente ameno, e talvez o inverno mais ameno desde que há registos.

Já 2012 tinha tido recordes únicos, como um derretimento sem precedentes dos glaciares aqui no verão, e o inverno 2011-2012 tinha tido a maior quantidade de neve em 30 anos e batendo alguns recordes de permanência no solo e de frio.

Posso falar do efeito nas plantas aqui na Islandia devido a este frio invulgar em pleno Junho. Plantas que aqui florescem em Abril só agora estão em flor e outras ainda só agora estão em botão. Isto é bastante radical.

São de facto extremos recorde, num espaço tão curto de tempo. Aqui não há pânico de um verão (ou final de primavera) inexistente. Tem sido mesmo realidade.


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Jun 2013 às 11:25)

Quando os media falam disparates, mesmo alguns membros aqui no fórum andam aflitos, querem calor e mais calor, alguns com calor extremo.

Eu só digo uma coisa, querem 40ºC e um país inteiro em chamas? Esquecem-se dos violentos incêndios que ocorreram no Algarve e na Madeira, o ano passado, e depois quando tiver tudo em chamas vêem para aqui lamentar-se que está tudo a arder. 

Não estão contentes, sempre podem emigrar para o deserto do Saara que lá têem o tempo que muitos anseiam e levem os media também. 

Tanto falam do Verão inexistente, eu falo que há mais de 2 meses que não chove nada de jeito no Algarve, foi o Abril e Maio mais seco dos últimos anos, mas isso ninguém fala, só ouço falarem desde Abril do calor, onde anda o calor, pena é não nevar em Julho ou Agosto na Serra da Estrela, pena não vir uma tempestade e que afecte o Algarve nesses meses, eu adoraria ver tudo aos saltos e à dar cabeçadas que é o fim do mundo.


----------



## david 6 (19 Jun 2013 às 11:34)

no http://www.sapo.pt/ na pergunta que aparece diariamente +ou- é sobre o verão:
"O IPMA afirma que o verão vai trazer calor a partir de sexta-feira. Acredita que é desta que chega o bom tempo?
1-"Claro! Prontinho para festejar o S. João"
2-"Até acredito que fique calor na sexta, agora se é por muito tempo"
3-"Não! Este ano nem o verão nos safa"

1- tem 1405 votos
2- tem 6193 votos
3- tem 2657 votos

ta tudo com medo que não ha ja verão


----------



## MSantos (19 Jun 2013 às 12:34)

Este ano o Verão será em duodécimos.


----------



## AnDré (19 Jun 2013 às 12:53)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Quando os media falam disparates, mesmo alguns membros aqui no fórum andam aflitos, querem calor e mais calor, alguns com calor extremo.
> 
> Eu só digo uma coisa, querem 40ºC e um país inteiro em chamas? Esquecem-se dos violentos incêndios que ocorreram no Algarve e na Madeira, o ano passado, e depois quando tiver tudo em chamas vêem para aqui lamentar-se que está tudo a arder.
> 
> Não estão contentes, sempre podem emigrar para o deserto do Saara que lá têem o tempo que muitos anseiam e levem os media também.



Hum.... 



> Eu só digo uma coisa, querem 0ºC e um país inteiro inundado? Esquecem-se das derrocadas que ocorreram nos Açores e na Madeira, o ano passado, das cheias do Tejo, do vendaval no oeste, do tornado no Algarve. E depois quando tiver tudo debaixo de água e destruído vêm para aqui lamentar-se que perderam tudo com o mau tempo.
> 
> Não estão contentes, sempre podem emigrar para as montanhas da Escócia que lá têm o tempo que muitos anseiam e levem os media também.


----------



## blade (19 Jun 2013 às 12:53)

Ya estou com medo que o verão não exista 

Mas as previsões dão conta que vem ai bom tempo que vai durar um tempo decente, infelizmente não é para recordes da temperatura máxima =|


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Jun 2013 às 13:03)

Uma vez mais pelas redes sociais.


----------



## AlexS (19 Jun 2013 às 13:28)

> Este Junho foi confirmado como o Junho mais chuvoso, frio e com menos horas de sol, dos últimos 90 anos, até agora.



Só uma parte do Junho portanto.


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Jun 2013 às 19:23)

AnDré disse:


> Hum....



Essa também está muito boa André.


----------



## Aurélio (19 Jun 2013 às 22:38)

AnDré disse:


> Hum....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quem é que escreveu isto, lembro-me de ver alguém escrever isto, mas não de quem foi !


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Jun 2013 às 12:53)

Daqui a sensivelmente 3 dias estará tudo a chorar, vem lá vento, muito vento, agarrem o vosso guarda sol que a coisa não vai andar boa  e cuidado com as sandes de areia que podem ser indigestas.


----------



## blade (20 Jun 2013 às 13:22)

Mário Barros disse:


> Daqui a sensivelmente 3 dias estará tudo a chorar, vem lá vento, muito vento, agarrem o vosso guarda sol que a coisa não vai andar boa  e cuidado com as sandes de areia que podem ser indigestas.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Fazias o favor de explicar o mapa XD


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Jun 2013 às 13:38)

blade disse:


> Mário Barros disse:
> 
> 
> > Daqui a sensivelmente 3 dias estará tudo a chorar, vem lá vento, muito vento, agarrem o vosso guarda sol que a coisa não vai andar boa  e cuidado com as sandes de areia que podem ser indigestas.
> ...


----------



## MSantos (20 Jun 2013 às 13:46)

blade disse:


> Mário Barros disse:
> 
> 
> > Daqui a sensivelmente 3 dias estará tudo a chorar, vem lá vento, muito vento, agarrem o vosso guarda sol que a coisa não vai andar boa  e cuidado com as sandes de areia que podem ser indigestas.
> ...


----------



## Aurélio (20 Jun 2013 às 15:13)

E vento norte na ordem dos 60 a 70 km/h durante a tarde, que no caso de ser mesmo de norte por aqui, daria temperaturas que poderiam passar rapidamente de uns 28ºC para 35ºC, mas claro o Sotavento tende na tarde a passar para Sudoeste !


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Jun 2013 às 20:17)

Mais desespero. Até já vão perguntar coisas ao observatório astronómico.





*Verão chega amanhã de madrugada*


> O verão chega na sexta-feira às 06:04 (hora de Lisboa) e, com ele, o calor, mas também o vento intenso, que se vão prolongar em Portugal Continental até pelo menos 29 de Junho, prevê a meteorologia.
> 
> Na sexta-feira, no Hemisfério Norte, é o dia mais longo do ano, em que a sombra dos objectos atinge o seu valor mínimo ao meio dia solar (às 13:35 em Lisboa).
> 
> ...



Previsão de 10 dias, isto vai dar asneira na certa.


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Jun 2013 às 16:14)

Isto é quase poético.

[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/9pBsejz2g1RiH9zRmYCO"]Almanaque Borda d'Ã￾gua prevÃª para este verÃ£o temperaturas mais baixas do que o n - SIC Not&iacute;cias - SAPO V&iacute;deos[/ame]


[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/PhRZ3DhuKJEARZQuyFzG"]Primeiro dia de verÃ£o com vento e temperatura baixa para a estaÃ§Ã£o - SIC Not&iacute;cias - SAPO V&iacute;deos[/ame]


*Portugueses perguntam pelo verão*

[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/k7NnTBM3uSj2uMgqzEpI"]Portugueses perguntam pelo verÃ£o - SAPO V&iacute;deos[/ame]


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Jun 2013 às 13:21)

Acabou a choradeira  (por enquanto) mas mesmo assim ainda não está tudo perfeito, a maldita da água do mar tá fria, PORRA  o português sempre no seu modo de exigência e profunda critica. É preciso literalmente assar o interior para que os do litoral sintam o dito "verão".

[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/0zOLjZqzrMRFDqwCNVq8"]Sol, calor e pouco vento encheram as praias do Algarve - SIC Not&iacute;cias - SAPO V&iacute;deos[/ame]


----------



## david 6 (24 Jun 2013 às 15:11)

agora vem esta semana de calor, até parece que estou a adivinhar que para a semana vem a choradeira que está demasiado calor e nem se importavam de uns pingos ou um dia mais fresco


----------



## Norther (24 Jun 2013 às 16:11)

Cá para mim daqui a uma semana ou duas vem a choradeira que voltou a ficar mais fresco


----------



## blade (24 Jun 2013 às 18:59)

david 6 disse:


> agora vem esta semana de calor, até parece que estou a adivinhar que para a semana vem a choradeira que está demasiado calor e nem se importavam de uns pingos ou um dia mais fresco



A mim não me vais ver chorar porcausa de estar acima da média de certeza!

Ganda roubalheira o ipma pôs 37ºc max para lisboa hoje e só estiveram 36 

Mas pronto como vai ser 2 semanas de temperaturas acima da média não me queixo +


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Jun 2013 às 19:03)

blade disse:


> Ganda roubalheira o ipma pôs 37ºc max para lisboa hoje e só estiveram 36


Penso que ainda há algumas pessoas que não se mentalizaram que o IPMA apenas faz previsões, eles não são bruxos para acertarem na temperatura máxima à décima.


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Jun 2013 às 21:14)

A comunicação social devia alertar as pessoas mas era para terem cuidado com o calor, procurar as sombras nas horas de maior calor, ingerir mais líquidos, refeições mais leves. Ainda hoje, várias regiões do país, teve o UV em nível extremo e em Quarteira a praia estava bem composta e tudo ao sol, nas horas de maior perigosidade. A mentalidade das pessoas não dá para mais e depois não é de estranhar o aumento dos casos de cancro de pele todos os anos e cada vez existem mais casos e isso só acontece aos outros a nós nunca vai acontecer isso, como a maior parte da população pensa. Isso sim, era uma comunicação social com responsabilidade, agora palhaçadas destas, por amor de deus.

A comunicação social esquece-se que calor a mais, leva a um aumento da mortalidade, mas isso não vende jornais, só jornalismo sensacionalista é que vende neste país, se calhar a comunicação social só publica aquilo que as pessoas gostam, mas os portugueses têem uma cultura baixa para entenderem isso e muitos nem com um desenho lá chegam.


----------



## vitamos (25 Jun 2013 às 09:57)

algarvio1980 disse:


> A comunicação social devia alertar as pessoas mas era para terem cuidado com o calor, procurar as sombras nas horas de maior calor, ingerir mais líquidos, refeições mais leves. Ainda hoje, várias regiões do país, teve o UV em nível extremo e em Quarteira a praia estava bem composta e tudo ao sol, nas horas de maior perigosidade. A mentalidade das pessoas não dá para mais e depois não é de estranhar o aumento dos casos de cancro de pele todos os anos e cada vez existem mais casos e isso só acontece aos outros a nós nunca vai acontecer isso, como a maior parte da população pensa. Isso sim, era uma comunicação social com responsabilidade, agora palhaçadas destas, por amor de deus.
> 
> A comunicação social esquece-se que calor a mais, leva a um aumento da mortalidade, mas isso não vende jornais, só jornalismo sensacionalista é que vende neste país, se calhar a comunicação social só publica aquilo que as pessoas gostam, mas os portugueses têem uma cultura baixa para entenderem isso e muitos nem com um desenho lá chegam.



Plenamente de acordo e as pessoas caem frequentemente num erro comum.

Ainda ontem num ensaio de cariz científico reparei num pormenor. Pelo meio dia a temperatura do ar estava suportável (27ºC) mas a radiação estava já nos 1000 W/m2... 
Ao fim da tarde por volta das 18h e com o termómetro já perto dos 34ºC a radiacção solar rondava os 300 W/m2. 
Ou seja: os horários recomendados para a exposição solar existem por algum motivo e são independentes da temperatura do ar... as pessoas tem que se mentalizar acima de tudo que o perigo não está na sensação do quente ou frio. Mesmo com nuvens o perigo está presente. Acima de tudo respeitar os horários de exposição solar


----------



## camrov8 (25 Jun 2013 às 16:20)

vitamos disse:


> Plenamente de acordo e as pessoas caem frequentemente num erro comum.
> 
> Ainda ontem num ensaio de cariz científico reparei num pormenor. Pelo meio dia a temperatura do ar estava suportável (27ºC) mas a radiação estava já nos 1000 W/m2...
> Ao fim da tarde por volta das 18h e com o termómetro já perto dos 34ºC a radiacção solar rondava os 300 W/m2.
> Ou seja: os horários recomendados para a exposição solar existem por algum motivo e são independentes da temperatura do ar... as pessoas tem que se mentalizar acima de tudo que o perigo não está na sensação do quente ou frio. Mesmo com nuvens o perigo está presente. Acima de tudo respeitar os horários de exposição solar



Tem a ver com o meio dia solar o que não é o mesmo que o meio dia horario o angulo do sol é menor


----------



## camrov8 (25 Jun 2013 às 16:24)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Penso que ainda há algumas pessoas que não se mentalizaram que o IPMA apenas faz previsões, eles não são bruxos para acertarem na temperatura máxima à décima.



Sim não são coisas certas se fores para o castelo da pena não vão estar 37ºc a beira rio tambem não já as amorieiras com o efeito de ilha podem estar mais


----------



## Geiras (26 Jun 2013 às 00:39)

blade disse:


> A mim não me vais ver chorar porcausa de estar acima da média de certeza!
> 
> Ganda roubalheira o ipma pôs 37ºc max para lisboa hoje e só estiveram 36
> 
> Mas pronto como vai ser 2 semanas de temperaturas acima da média não me queixo +



Diferença de 1ºC? Eu juro que limpei os óculos para voltar a ler o que escreveste


----------



## actioman (26 Jun 2013 às 01:34)

Já o referi algumas vezes no seguimento do Sul, para os "malucos" pelo calor venham aqui para o Alentejo. Aproveitam e conhecem as paisagens, as povoações pacatas, as bichezas no campo. Aproveitam e... torram a gosto!
Eu troco de boa vontade! Alguém se oferece!?


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Jun 2013 às 10:23)

E pronto, agora o problema é o calor a mais, decidam-se senhores...

[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/BB3VY1pJWd0kloek2AOr"]TermÃ³metro marcava 33 graus em Lisboa Ã*s 10:00 - SIC Not&iacute;cias - SAPO V&iacute;deos[/ame]


[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/tflYb5Zh3lnHJ1OJzsHG"]38 graus em Ã‰vora e Beja - SIC Not&iacute;cias - SAPO V&iacute;deos[/ame]


----------



## camrov8 (26 Jun 2013 às 14:02)

Não me aborrece nada


----------



## meteo (26 Jun 2013 às 14:33)

Quem está de férias ou tem tempo para ir à praia,prefere este tempo. Quem não pode ir ou não gosta de praia, odeia este tempo. Deve ser mais ou menos isto 
Sobre o Verão inexistente,já o ano passado aconteceu o mesmo. Criticou-se pela falta de Verão, ainda antes de chegar o Verão ou no seu inicio. E agora....


----------



## Maria Papoila (26 Jun 2013 às 18:50)

Mário Barros disse:


> ... decidam-se senhores...



Queremos bom tempo, v.g. sem nortada excessiva, boa ondas (sem serem demasiado grandes), sandálias novas e ... muitos Euros.
Tá decidido!!!


----------



## camrov8 (28 Jun 2013 às 13:46)

Alguém conhece o Variações pronto esta tudo dito


----------



## stormy (28 Jun 2013 às 15:05)

camrov8 disse:


> Alguém conhece o Variações pronto esta tudo dito






Aqui o tens, bem merece um milhão de homenagens, grande homem!


----------



## meteo (3 Jul 2013 às 09:45)

Verão quê?


----------



## MSantos (3 Jul 2013 às 18:25)

MSantos disse:


> Estive a ler os primeiros posts deste tópico e dá para perceber recorrência desta conversa do "Pânico de Verão inexistente", daqui a um mês quando estivermos no meio de uma hipotética vaga de  calor com 40ºC em quase todo o território quase já ninguém se vai lembrar disto.



O post citado foi escrito dia 18 de Junho, tal como tinha previsto o Verão aí está com toda a força, e nem foi preciso esperar um mês.


----------



## blade (11 Jul 2013 às 13:41)

hoje está um  lá fora! será que voltou o ano sem verão?


----------



## rozzo (11 Jul 2013 às 14:06)

blade disse:


> hoje está um  lá fora! será que voltou o ano sem verão?



Afirmar que era uma questão de dias mais frescos até voltar o choradinho, era uma aposta ganha, disso não havia dúvidas.

...Agora ao 2º dia (na verdade 1º em Lisboa...) de tão necessário refresco depois de uma das piores ondas de calor dos últimos anos este teor de afirmação nem os mais pessimistas esperariam...

   

Sinceramente às vezes é melhor pensar antes de se encher o fórum com posts, só porque sim...


----------



## supercell (11 Jul 2013 às 14:47)

> hoje está um  lá fora! será que voltou o ano sem verão?



Está um dia agradável com temperaturas a rondar os 22ºC e isso não é frio

Não queiram por portugal em Marrocos...


----------



## Norther (11 Jul 2013 às 15:17)

"ano sem verão"  olha para o interior, o verão esta cá, no litoral é normal que durante uns dias no verão  refresque.


----------



## Norther (11 Jul 2013 às 15:17)




----------



## david 6 (11 Jul 2013 às 15:36)

blade disse:


> hoje está um  lá fora! será que voltou o ano sem verão?



isto é só rir  -.-''


hoje está muito melhor que essa vaga de calor, sabe mesmo bem


----------



## Snifa (11 Jul 2013 às 16:00)

blade disse:


> hoje está um  lá fora! será que voltou o ano sem verão?



Eu ia mais longe...acho que podemos estar à beira de uma era glaciária sobre Portugal, já para a semana que vem...tal a frescura...  

É normalíssimo no nosso Verão  dias quentes alternarem com dias mais frescos ( diferenças mais acentuadas nas regiões litorais ) e ainda bem que as temperaturas baixaram...


----------



## Aristocrata (11 Jul 2013 às 17:55)

Hummmmmmmm...


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Jul 2014 às 10:30)

Estamos a começar .

*Ainda não é desta que chegou o Verão*


> No domingo o cenário piora, com previsão de chuva para o centro e norte do país e nuvens carregadas no resto do continente.
> 
> O Verão tarda em chegar a Portugal.
> 
> ...


----------



## MSantos (5 Jul 2014 às 12:56)

Mário Barros disse:


> Estamos a começar .
> 
> *Ainda não é desta que chegou o Verão*



Todos os anos é a mesma conversa, até estava a estranhar estar demorar tanto. 

O Verão vai acabar por chegar e depois não de admirem de ficar aqui até Outubro!


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Jul 2014 às 13:02)

O choro já era mais que previsivel, vá  não desesperem, para a semana já vai aquecer qualquer coisa.


----------



## camrov8 (5 Jul 2014 às 13:07)

jonas_87 disse:


> O choro já era mais que previsivel, vá  não desesperem, para a semana já vai aquecer qualquer coisa.



por muito que falem a verdade é que este ano e o passado são atípicos. isso vê-se na agricultura cá por cima esta tudo atrasado, quando já falavam em nêsperas pelo algarve ca em cima estavam bem verdes


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Jul 2014 às 13:20)

camrov8 disse:


> por muito que falem a verdade é que este ano e o passado são atípicos. isso vê-se na agricultura cá por cima esta tudo atrasado, quando já falavam em nêsperas pelo algarve ca em cima estavam bem verdes



Tenho registado maximas na ordem dos 20ºC/21ºC, é manisfestamente pouco calor, mas volta e meia acontece, não me surpreende.
Quanto as nesperas, é normal que no Algarve aparecam primeiro, o clima/horas de sol assim o justificam.


----------



## Luso Meteo (5 Jul 2014 às 13:53)

Não sei se este é o tópico correto para este tema mas vi agora no facebook uma noticia do Jornal "Sol" cujo titulo é "Madrid ficou coberta de branco em pleno Verão" induzindo as pessoas em erro... Vi inúmeros comentários de pessoas que pensavam que tinha nevado, agumas inclusive diziam que devido às mudanças climáticas o Verão este ano não ia existir


----------



## camrov8 (5 Jul 2014 às 14:11)

Meteofan disse:


> Não sei se este é o tópico correto para este tema mas vi agora no facebook uma noticia do Jornal "Sol" cujo titulo é "Madrid ficou coberta de branco em pleno Verão" induzindo as pessoas em erro... Vi inúmeros comentários de pessoas que pensavam que tinha nevado, agumas inclusive diziam que devido às mudanças climáticas o Verão este ano não ia existir



foi granizo, provocado por uma trovoada e não tem a ver com mudança de clima, tirando o volume não foi fora de tempo nem anormal


----------



## camrov8 (5 Jul 2014 às 14:13)

jonas_87 disse:


> Tenho registado maximas na ordem dos 20ºC/21ºC, é manisfestamente pouco calor, mas volta e meia acontece, não me surpreende.
> Quanto as nesperas, é normal que no Algarve aparecam primeiro, o clima/horas de sol assim o justificam.



Mas não foram só as nesperas, tomate, aboboras, melões e amigos estão marrecos


----------



## Dan (5 Jul 2014 às 15:49)

Se há fenómeno típico do Verão é mesmo uma saraivada como a que aconteceu em Madrid. Por aqui o mês de Junho teve uma ligeira anomalia negativa, se utilizarmos como referência a normal de 1981-2010, para normais mais antigas foi um mês perfeitamente normal.  Quase todos os meses deste 2014 têm tido anomalias positivas e alguns com anomalias bem elevadas (Janeiro e Abril). Em qualquer ano é normal termos uns meses com anomalia positiva e outros com anomalia negativa.


----------



## Agreste (5 Jul 2014 às 21:31)

No inverno sucede o contrário... normal a norte, seco a sul, conforme foi o último.

O verão pelo menos aqui está dentro do normal. Daqui em diante talvez apareçam ondas de calor com noites tropicais.


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Jul 2014 às 00:51)

*IPMA prevê chuva para domingo, o último «dia molhado» pelo menos até dia 15*


> O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) prevê para domingo «muita nebulosidade» em todo o território português, com a possibilidade de ocorrência de chuva em algumas zonas, que vai desaparecer até, pelo menos, 15 de julho.
> «Amanhã [domingo] haverá muita nebulosidade em todo o país, mantendo-se a previsão de chuva moderada para o Norte e Centro, que irá estender-se até Lisboa e ao Alto Alentejo, onde podem ocorrer aguaceiros fracos durante a tarde», disse hoje à Lusa a meteorologista Sandra Correia.
> A partir de segunda-feira e até, pelo menos 15 de julho, «não se prevê precipitação».
> 
> Diário Digital / Lusa


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Jul 2014 às 20:14)

*Junho de 2013 ainda foi mais frio*


> O clima está instável. Se Junho foi um mês de “variações significativas na temperatura diária do ar, com dois períodos frios, intercalados por um quente”  (de 11 a 16), como assinala fonte do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA), é ainda difícil saber como vão estar os humores do tempo em Julho.  “Na temperatura média semanal prevêem-se valores abaixo do normal para a região sul”, na próxima semana, lê-se no boletim de previsão mensal daquele instituto. Quanto a chuva, os meteorologistas não arriscam.
> 
> A 'culpa' desta instabilidade, explicou ao SOL a mesma fonte do IPMA, é como sempre do anticiclone dos Açores, um grande centro de altas pressões atmosféricas que “influencia as condições meteorológicas do continente, especialmente no Verão”. Normalmente, “entre Junho e Agosto, aquele anticiclone localiza-se a norte ou nordeste dos Açores e as condições meteorológicas predominantes no continente são céu pouco nublado e valores elevados da temperatura, em especial no interior”. Mas, no mês passado, o anticiclone tomou “frequentemente posições a sul do arquipélago” dos Açores e Portugal continental tem estado sob “influência de situações depressionárias” e de “superfícies frontais frias”. A estas condições meteorológicas “está associada a formação de nuvens, a ocorrência de precipitação e variações significativas de temperatura do ar”. Em termos meteorológicos, a temperatura média esteve normal, apenas a mínima foi inferior: desde 1931, apenas em 30% dos meses de Junho esses valores foram inferiores aos deste ano.
> 
> ...



Alguma água na fervura, mas pouco irá adiantar.


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Jul 2014 às 23:02)

A saga dos títulos desesperantes e noticias a emanar pânico continuam.

*Vêm aí dez dias de sol e calor*


> Depois de um início de Verão morno, com toda a gente a perguntar onde está o calor, Portugal vai ter agora vários dias de sol e temperaturas altas. Nas previsões a dez dias do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA), os termómetros vão subir acima dos 30 graus Celsius em grande parte do país, sobretudo no interior. E sol vai brilhar praticamente sem nuvens no céu.
> 
> As cartas meteorológicas do IPMA mostram para os próximos dias, sobre os Açores, um persistente anticiclone – uma zona de altas pressões atmosféricas, normalmente associada a bom tempo no resto do país.
> 
> ...



Serão mesmo dez dias ?   O que não vale faltar o calor para os jornalistas interpretarem cartas meteorológicas.


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Jul 2014 às 10:54)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Julho 2014*



james disse:


> P. S  -  Tenho lido alguns membros do Forum a falar de tempo normal e anormal . E eu pergunto :  como e que se pode falar nesses termos num pais de transicao de regioes climaticas como o nosso ?



Tendo em conta a latitude onde estamos inseridos estamos sempre sujeitos aos devaneios e humores do que vem do oceano como o que vem da Europa ou norte de África. Na meteorologia não existe algo anormal ou normal, simplesmente existem situações mais recorrentes e menos recorrentes porque no fundo tudo é normal já que o clima é algo que é autónomo e faz o que bem lhe apetece. Verões frescos são raros em Portugal pelo menos nos últimos anos, se não estou em erro penso que o último terá sido em 1998, 2006 e 2007 de resto têm sido quase todos na média ou acima desde 1990.


----------



## james (7 Jul 2014 às 11:28)

Mário Barros disse:


> A saga dos títulos desesperantes e noticias a emanar pânico continuam.
> 
> *Vêm aí dez dias de sol e calor*
> 
> ...





Mais uma para os tesourinhos deprimentes , jornalistas a falar do tempo , seja do calor ou do frio , é um desastre .


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Jul 2014 às 12:02)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Julho 2014*



Mário Barros disse:


> Tendo em conta a latitude onde estamos inseridos estamos sempre sujeitos aos devaneios e humores do que vem do oceano como o que vem da Europa ou norte de África. Na meteorologia não existe algo anormal ou normal, simplesmente existem situações mais recorrentes e menos recorrentes porque no fundo tudo é normal já que o clima é algo que é autónomo e faz o que bem lhe apetece. Verões frescos são raros em Portugal pelo menos nos últimos anos, se não estou em erro penso que o último terá sido em 1998, 2006 e 2007 de resto têm sido quase todos na média ou acima desde 1990.



Se acontecesse um Verão como o de 1977 agora, seria o suicídio em massa em Portugal, era ver o pessoal todo atirar-se da ponte 25 de Abril.  Entre 1931 e 1990 só 1 vez aconteceu termos um Verão com anomalia positiva superior a 1.0ºC, antigamente é que ia por água abaixo a teoria dos alentejanos que os Verões tinham temperaturas superiores a 40ºC, desde 1990 é que os Verões começaram a ser mais quentes em Portugal, se calhar nas próximas décadas vamos ter Verões frescos como tivemos no passado. O pessoal apanhou Verões extremamente quentes ali entre 2003 e 2006, agora pensam que essa é que é a temperatura normal no Verão.


----------



## david 6 (7 Jul 2014 às 22:32)

e depois ainda há pessoal do alentejo a reclamar que so chove, não há verão ect
Segundo o IPMA no fim de Junho 47% do pais estava em seca fraca


----------



## camrov8 (7 Jul 2014 às 22:54)

e os 53% restantes não fazem parte de Portugal que estão normais ou a cima o que fazes é como os políticos usar da maneira que mais interessa


----------



## david 6 (7 Jul 2014 às 22:57)

camrov8 disse:


> e os 53% restantes não fazem parte de Portugal que estão normais ou a cima o que fazes é como os políticos usar da maneira que mais interessa





eu disse "pessoal do alentejo" que anda prai a reclamar nos seguimentos todos e essas pessoas sabem quem são


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (8 Jul 2014 às 10:15)

Passo o ano inteiro à espera do nevão do ano e já houve anos em que o nevão não chegou, vários anos até... mas não me recordo de haver um Verão sem calor...

Ele há-de chegar... tenho a certeza.

cAAlmex!


----------



## james (8 Jul 2014 às 10:19)

y





Flaviense21 disse:


> Passo o ano inteiro à espera do nevão do ano e já houve anos em que o nevão não chegou, vários anos até... mas não me recordo de haver um Verão sem calor...
> 
> Ele há-de chegar... tenho a certeza.
> 
> cAAlmex!






Nos ate ja tivemos temperaturas de verao , so que vieram antes do tempo .


----------



## rozzo (8 Jul 2014 às 11:24)

Isto realmente é o cumulo, andar a discutir o "pânico do Verão inexistente" na véspera de 3/4 dias de forte calor...
Acho que diz tudo...


----------



## alentejano (8 Jul 2014 às 12:05)

Estive ontem em visita á Adega Mayor em Campo Maior, com um grupo de amigos do Brasil, onde fomos mais uma vez muitíssimo bem recebidos e onde os enólogos nos disseram que estão muito apreensivos em relação ao Verão que temos tido!............as uvas estão atrasadíssimas, sem calor nesta fase em que mais precisam de sol e calor!...............falaram sobretudo das temperaturas registadas durante a noite!!!!!!!!!!!! e ainda há uns por aqui que acham que tudo isto é normal!....que o Verão segue normal!......que calor não é preciso! e não são dois ou três dias de temperaturas acima de 30 mas são sim semanas seguidas!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Jul 2014 às 12:30)

rozzo disse:


> Isto realmente é o cumulo, andar a discutir o "pânico do Verão inexistente" na véspera de 3/4 dias de forte calor...
> Acho que diz tudo...



Mais curioso ainda é criticarem a comunicação social quando ultimamente são  piores que ela.


----------



## Gerofil (8 Jul 2014 às 13:23)

david 6 disse:


> e depois ainda há pessoal do alentejo a reclamar que so chove, não há verão ect Segundo o IPMA no fim de Junho 47% do pais estava em seca fraca



O que mais influência a ocorrência de seca não é o tempo que faz no Verão.

Erro muito grave de interpretação do mapa  É pena este tipo de conclusões...


----------



## david 6 (8 Jul 2014 às 15:33)

Gerofil disse:


> O que mais influência a ocorrência de seca não é o tempo que faz no Verão.
> 
> Erro muito grave de interpretação do mapa  É pena este tipo de conclusões...



tens razão, apesar de ter havido algumas zonas do sul onde choveu pouco, mas o factor da seca fraca tem haver com outros factores também, agora já percebi, desculpa pela interpretação 

PS: no entanto acho um bocado exagerado o quanto reclamam que não há verão de algumas pessoas, é só esperar, por exemplo esta semana vai ser uma semana quente


----------



## camrov8 (8 Jul 2014 às 20:24)

como já disse e foi dito não se fala de 2 ou 3 dias, eu tenho a sorte de ter terreno para cultivar e tudo esta marreco e atrasado, pois na altura propria estava frio e queimou tudo,


----------



## james (10 Jul 2014 às 12:13)

E pronto , la veio calor , ja esta toda a gente contente , ja se pode encerrar este topico . 

Se calhar , ainda vai ter que se criar o topico " Panico do verao em excesso  " .


----------



## camrov8 (10 Jul 2014 às 20:14)

james disse:


> E pronto , la veio calor , ja esta toda a gente contente , ja se pode encerrar este topico .
> 
> Se calhar , ainda vai ter que se criar o topico " Panico do verao em excesso  " .



se soubesses o bem que o sol e calor faz ao teu corpo compreendias


----------



## 1337 (10 Jul 2014 às 21:07)

camrov8 disse:


> se soubesses o bem que o sol e calor faz ao teu corpo compreendias



Faz bem? isso tem muito que se lhe diga...


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Jul 2014 às 21:30)

camrov8 disse:


> se soubesses o bem que o sol e calor faz ao teu corpo compreendias



Sol e calor faz bem ao corpo, desde quando?  O nosso corpo não precisa que tanto sol para ter a quantidade necessária de vitamina D, basta alguns minutos. Quanto ao calor fazer bem, então quando existe uma vaga de calor é ver quem sofre de asma e outras doenças respiratórias  nos hospitais  de tão bem que faz o calor. 

Ainda ontem, saiu esta notícia de alerta http://www.ionline.pt/artigos/portu...novos-casos-cancros-da-pele-portugal-este-ano  mas as pessoas estão marimbando-se para isso e só pensam que só acontecem aos outros e nunca a eles.

Sinceramente, não vejo nenhum benefício para o meu corpo vindo do sol mas especialmente do calor, quando o calor é demais sinto-me mal por isso dispenso muito bem o calor, embora desde que fiz um tratamento há cerca de 5 anos que melhorei bastante e já não sou tão afectado, mas quando tinha 15 anos tinha ataques de falta de ar durante a noite devido ao calor e lá ia para o hospital levar oxigénio.


----------



## camrov8 (10 Jul 2014 às 21:45)

épa tas sempre do contra, nem falo da vitamina d , falo do aumento de varias hormonas e aumenta a serotonina, aumenta o bem estar e sim é precioso para os ossos não é por nada que a cor da pele fica mais clara para o norte e bem podes pesquisar a taxa de suicídio em países onde o sol não brilha e é a maior queixa dos tugas que imigram para o norte da europa


----------



## camrov8 (10 Jul 2014 às 21:48)

o mundo não é só trovoadas e mau tempo falar convosco é pior que vender frigoríficos no pólo norte


----------



## Orion (10 Jul 2014 às 22:13)

camrov8 disse:


> o mundo não é só trovoadas e mau tempo falar convosco é pior que vender frigoríficos no pólo norte



Há calor e calor.

Quanto à vitamina D, não precisamos de apanhar com o Saara nem sermos lagartos:



> Zerbini recomendou pegar sol no mínimo três vezes por semana, em média durante 15 a 20 minutos, sempre antes das 10 horas da manhã. O ideal, segundo ele, é usar camiseta e bermuda e expor braços, pernas, pescoço e rosto sem filtro solar nesse curto período, pois fatores de proteção acima de 8 já impedem a produção do nutriente pela pele. Indivíduos muitos brancos devem tomar sol mais cedo e por cerca de 5 minutos, e os de pele escura podem ficar ao sol por um tempo pouco maior.



http://g1.globo.com/bemestar/notici...po-obter-vitamina-d-explica-especialista.html

Nestas coisas não há um consenso enorme mas não foge muito disto.


----------



## camrov8 (10 Jul 2014 às 22:30)

como tudo na vida (apesar que estas férias vou efectivamente ao sahara)


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Jul 2014 às 22:31)

camrov8 disse:


> épa tas sempre do contra, nem falo da vitamina d , falo do aumento de varias hormonas e aumenta a serotonina, aumenta o bem estar e sim é precioso para os ossos não é por nada que a cor da pele fica mais clara para o norte e bem podes pesquisar a taxa de suicídio em países onde o sol não brilha e é a maior queixa dos tugas que imigram para o norte da europa



Não sou contra, só dei a minha opinião, e nesse aspecto que tu referiste das hormonas e o aumento da serotonina dou-te razão, mas também se tiveres um dia de sol e uma temperatura a rondar os 28ºC diz-me lá se não sentes melhor do que quando está uma temperatura de 35ºC por exemplo.  Camrov8 já fui várias vezes ao Norte e algumas vezes nem vi o sol e estranhei muito, como vivo no Algarve acho que tinha algumas dificuldades em adaptar-me ao vosso clima aí do Norte, porque especialmente no Inverno passam dias sem verem o sol, aqui no Algarve quase todos os dias temos sol mesmo no Inverno e isso faz toda a diferença no bem estar das pessoas, já não falo do humor que considero as pessoas do Norte mais simpáticas do que as do Algarve.


----------



## camrov8 (10 Jul 2014 às 22:39)

tas a ver que concordas comigo admito que aí por baixo todos os dias de chuva contam pois toda a chuva tende a ficar na zona norte, é desesperante aqueles dias seguidos de chuva atrás de chuva com o frio aguento


----------



## Lousano (11 Jul 2014 às 00:11)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Camrov8 já fui várias vezes ao Norte e algumas vezes nem vi o sol e estranhei muito, como vivo no Algarve acho que tinha algumas dificuldades em adaptar-me ao vosso clima aí do Norte, porque especialmente no Inverno passam dias sem verem o sol, aqui no Algarve quase todos os dias temos sol mesmo no Inverno e isso faz toda a diferença no bem estar das pessoas, já não falo do humor que considero as pessoas do Norte mais simpáticas do que as do Algarve.



De facto o Algarve tem muitas mais horas de sol que o norte do país, sobretudo nas zonas mais montanhosas. Mas não é necessário ir ao norte, a diferença de horas de sol em relação à zona centro já é considerável.
Verifiquei isso quando residi no Algarve.
Em relação à temperatura já de Inverno no Algarve fiquei muito supreendido, muito frio e verifiquei geada a apenas 500 mt de distância do da mar  .


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Jul 2014 às 00:07)

Pelo que dizem as previsões muito em breve este tópico vai ter de novo actividade .


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Jul 2014 às 00:29)

Mesmo, então se sábado chover qualquer coisa...suicídios à vista.


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Jul 2014 às 20:58)

jonas_87 disse:


> Mesmo, então se sábado chover qualquer coisa...suicídios à vista.


Muito em breve iremos ouvir esta questão por todo o lado .


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Jul 2014 às 20:18)

Afinal, parece que o calor já fez sentir-se em meados de Junho e morreram cerca 200 pessoas devido ao calor, e esta hein

[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/MU1uzoWBTbMpOOiRiyFi"]http://videos.sapo.pt/MU1uzoWBTbMpOOiRiyFi[/ame]


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Jul 2014 às 10:43)

*Nunca se viu um Verão assim? Não é verdade*


> Dos dez verões mais quentes desde 1931, nove ocorreram a partir de 1989, com cinco deles a partir de 2000. O PÚBLICO faz um retrato dos verões em Portugal, com base em dados detalhados do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.
> 
> Memória meterológica é algo que ninguém tem. Bastam dois ou três dias de chuva ou de temperaturas que não sejam tórridas em Julho ou Agosto, para que se conclua que nunca se viu um Verão assim.
> 
> ...


----------



## Luso Meteo (27 Jul 2014 às 18:37)

A partir de 5ª feira este tópico volta a ter atividade... Parece que vamos ter um inicio de agosto fresco, e possivelmente com alguma precipitação a Norte


----------



## james (28 Jul 2014 às 11:26)

O problema é que tivemos alguns verões invulgarmente quentes nos últimos anos e as pessoas pensaram que agora ia ser sempre assim , mas ficaram desiludidas quando se aperceberam que não ia ser sempre assim .

Há muito desconhecimento sobre o que é o nosso verão , principalmente no Norte .

Em relação aos investigadores que dizem que os verões vão ser cada vez mais quentes , se calhar vai ser adiado mais um ano . 

E faz -  me uma certa confusão tantas certezas para daqui a 100 anos , quando a 10 dias ainda há uma certa falibilidade nas previsões modelísticas .


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Ago 2014 às 14:16)

A maluqueira é tanta que a linha da _run_ já aparece em dupla .


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Ago 2014 às 14:17)

*Verão? Ainda não, chuva regressa no fim de semana*


> O verão de 2014 não está a ser nada memorável. Segundo as previsões, a chuva poderá regressar já na quinta-feira…
> Segundo o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA), espera-se uma subida gradual da temperatura no início da semana. No entanto, quinta e sexta-feira o céu fica cinzento, principalmente no Norte e no Centro, com a possibilidade de chuva durante o fim de semana.
> Esperanças para o sul, que poderá contar com algum céu limpo. É esperar pelo humor de São Pedro…
> 
> http://diariodigital.sapo.pt/news.asp?id_news=722328


----------



## 1337 (5 Ago 2014 às 15:03)

Mário Barros disse:


> *Verão? Ainda não, chuva regressa no fim de semana*



A choradeira continua, este povo realmente nunca está bem com nada


----------



## camrov8 (5 Ago 2014 às 19:23)

Mais memorável é difícil, graças a deus vou de férias para onde a chuva não me encontra


----------



## james (6 Ago 2014 às 11:01)

Para os media quando chove no verao , nao ha verao . Eu tambem acho que quando esta sol no inverno , nao ha inverno .
Mais chuvinha se perspetiva e e muito bem vinda . E e especial no Litoral Norte , onde e normal ocorrer no verao , intercalado com periodos de algum calor , no Litoral Norte nao existe estacao seca .


----------



## AJB (6 Ago 2014 às 11:59)

james disse:


> Para os media quando chove no verao , nao ha verao . Eu tambem acho que quando esta sol no inverno , nao ha inverno .
> Mais chuvinha se perspetiva e e muito bem vinda . E e especial no Litoral Norte , onde e normal ocorrer no verao , intercalado com periodos de algum calor , no Litoral Norte nao existe estacao seca .



Colocando de parte gostos e opiniões pessoais, o Boletim Climatológico de Julho do IPMA coloca o Litoral Norte com precipitação bem acima da média, o que desmente a tua afirmação.
Relativamente a chuva ser bem vinda ou não...repara que em termos agrícolas as culturas estão MUITO atrasadas, por isso nesse aspecto a chuva não será assim lá muito boa...
Quanto aos gostos de cada um...naturalmente não será criticavel que alguem deseje chuva...ou o contrario


----------



## Zé Carapau (6 Ago 2014 às 12:14)

Não me recordo de um ano assim, em Lisboa ainda não tivemos temperaturas altas, esta sempre vento e com nuvens vindas do litoral.
Segundo o que me disseram este Agosto irá continuar assim, instável.


----------



## Dan (6 Ago 2014 às 12:30)

Aqui o mês de Julho foi praticamente normal em termos de temperatura. A precipitação foi o dobro da normal, mas isso é muito pouco significativo dado que o valor médio para Julho é de apenas 15mm. 
Este ano os meses de Janeiro e Abril foram bastante mais quentes que o normal, pelo menos por estas bandas, já os meses de Fevereiro e Junho tiveram anomalia negativa. Uns meses mais quentes outros mais frios, isto é mais ou menos normal.


----------



## james (6 Ago 2014 às 12:37)

AJB disse:


> Colocando de parte gostos e opiniões pessoais, o Boletim Climatológico de Julho do IPMA coloca o Litoral Norte com precipitação bem acima da média, o que desmente a tua afirmação.
> Relativamente a chuva ser bem vinda ou não...repara que em termos agrícolas as culturas estão MUITO atrasadas, por isso nesse aspecto a chuva não será assim lá muito boa...
> Quanto aos gostos de cada um...naturalmente não será criticavel que alguem deseje chuva...ou o contrario






Naturalmente que falava por mim , nao por ninguem .
Mas esta um tempo bom para haver poucos incendios .

Nao vi nada a desmentir o que eu disse , primeiro porque nao falava de julho mas do verao em si . Segundo as normais climatologicas do ipma , os meses mais quentes do ano e de verao   ( julho , agosto e setembro )  , viana do castelo e braga registam uma media anual de precipitacao superior a 150 mm .

Mas se alguem quiser considerar como estacao seca uma estacao com esta media de precipitacao  anual , por mim tudo bem .


----------



## AJB (6 Ago 2014 às 13:08)

james disse:


> Naturalmente que falava por mim , nao por ninguem .
> Mas esta um tempo bom para haver poucos incendios .
> 
> Nao vi nada a desmentir o que eu disse , primeiro porque nao falava de julho mas do verao em si . Segundo as normais climatologicas do ipma , os meses mais quentes do ano e de verao   ( julho , agosto e setembro )  , viana do castelo e braga registam uma media anual de precipitacao superior a 150 mm .
> ...



Se falavas dos 3 meses então retiro o que disse, pois o boletim do ipma refere o mês de Julho apenas!
Quanto aos incêndios ha de facto muito menos e menos graves...aliás isto desmente quem acha que o problema em Portugal são os incendiários e não os descuidos...mas isso ja postei no tópico apropriado!
Factual é que a zona onde trabalho (Distrito do Porto) está bastante mais verde que o normal...as herbaceas estão verdes, o que nesta altura não é assim tão habitual...de qualquer forma é o estado do tempo que temos e gostos a parte é o que temos que "aguentar"


----------



## Paulo H (6 Ago 2014 às 13:17)

AJB disse:


> Se falavas dos 3 meses então retiro o que disse, pois o boletim do ipma refere o mês de Julho apenas!
> Quanto aos incêndios ha de facto muito menos e menos graves...aliás isto desmente quem acha que o problema em Portugal são os incendiários e não os descuidos...mas isso ja postei no tópico apropriado!
> Factual é que a zona onde trabalho (Distrito do Porto) está bastante mais verde que o normal...as herbaceas estão verdes, o que nesta altura não é assim tão habitual...de qualquer forma é o estado do tempo que temos e gostos a parte é o que temos que "aguentar"



Descuidos há sempre, todo o ano. De facto o tempo ajuda a reduzir riscos, apesar dos descuidos. Este é o mês dos emigrantes, aumentam os descuidos.

Em matéria de crime de incendiários, parece que o calor é o que lhes desperta o tal instinto. 

Da mesma forma, se desmente quem previa que o nº e extensão consumida pelos incêndios seria muito maior neste verão, devido às últimas chuvas que propiciam o crescimento adicional dos matos na floresta.


----------



## Albifriorento (6 Ago 2014 às 14:05)

Sinceramente este tempo mais fresco a mim não me incomoda minimamente, o que realmente me incomoda é o nosso amigo ''AA'' vir fora de horas, o que normalmente é sinónimo de seca.


----------



## AJB (6 Ago 2014 às 14:12)

Paulo H disse:


> Descuidos há sempre, todo o ano. De facto o tempo ajuda a reduzir riscos, apesar dos descuidos. Este é o mês dos emigrantes, aumentam os descuidos.
> 
> Em matéria de crime de incendiários, parece que o calor é o que lhes desperta o tal instinto.
> 
> Da mesma forma, se desmente quem previa que o nº e extensão consumida pelos incêndios seria muito maior neste verão, devido às últimas chuvas que propiciam o crescimento adicional dos matos na floresta.



Se formos ao espaço florestal mais próximo de nós agora com um fósforo conseguimos perfeitamente provocar um incêndio! Ontem, antes de ontem etc conseguiamos de igual forma! No entanto o numero de ocorrencias tem sido extremamente baixo! Ou seja, o pirómano puro pode perfeitamente provocar um incêndio nesta altura! Basta um dia depois da chuva e consegue o!
Por seu lado os descuidos habituais da população rural e do interface urbano-florestal ja necessitam de condições meteorológicas mais adversas para provocarem incendios florestais!
Daí a minha afirmação e que é indesmentivel...não creio que os pirómanos "liguem o botão" com o calor, senão o Algarve e o Alentejo ardiam de forma mais frequente que o Litoral Norte...e é precisamente o contrario!
Quanto ás chuvas...concordo contigo! Todos os anos se chove crescem os combustiveis finos em demasia, mas se não chove não crescem, só que os médios e grossos estão mais secos...enfim...
Os combustiveis finos tem um tempo de retardação (tempo que demoram a adquirir a mesma %Humidade que a atmosfera envolvente) muito curto! Mas este tipo de combustiveis apenas é responsável pela ignição e propagação do fogo! Daí mais combustiveis finos secos é sinónimo de maior velocidade de propagação do fogo!
Os combustiveis médios e grossos são os responsáveis pela intensidade do fogo e pelos saltos (vulgo projecções) e demoram10, 100 e 1000horas a adquirir a humidade envolvente...
Portanto não ha nesta matéria uma ligação causa efeito assim tão clara, mas sabes que para se arranjar uns veiculos novos, compor umas amolgadelas e dar algum dinheiro a algumas empresas de fardamento tudo vale...
isto devia ser no tópico incendios mas como surgiu por aqui...


----------



## camrov8 (6 Ago 2014 às 19:06)

o que acontece é que tem chovido praticamente todas as semanas pelo que o incêndios não têm a duração de anos passados


----------



## hurricane (6 Ago 2014 às 23:11)

O Verão que se avizinha é de Setembro a Novembro para variar! Este ano o calor foi de viagem para os países nórdicos habituados as verões frescos, com recordes absolutos de temperatura na Letonia e perto disso nos outros países bálticos.


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Ago 2014 às 16:38)

*Algarve está lotado apesar do Verão envergonhado*


> Com a temperatura da água do mar a descer aos 19 graus, sobram as noites “quentes” de animação. E até a socialite Paris Hilton vai assumir o papel de DJ, numa discoteca de Verão, em Vilamoura
> 
> O tempo meio murcho que se fez sentir no final de Julho e nesta primeira semana de Agosto não impediu os portugueses de caírem em força nas praias algarvias. O alojamento nas unidades de quatro e cinco estrelas, nas principais zonas balneares, encontra-se esgotado. Estacionar o automóvel ou alugar toldo nas praias da moda – Ancão, Quinta do Lago ou Vale do Lobo – representa um exercício de paciência, em fila de espera. Mas não faltam eventos e, em Vilamoura, na segunda-feira, a americana Paris Hilton vai assumir o papel de disco jocker, no Seven.
> 
> ...


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Ago 2014 às 17:28)

Eu só digo, que estupidez de notícia, a temperatura tem andado entre 32 a 35ºC no Algarve, a água está nos 19/20ºC e há 30 anos que não se lembram de um Verão assim. A comunicação social até não tem assim tanta culpa, pior mesmo é quando as pessoas que vivem cá abrem a boca e só dizem asneiras. Já houve verões passados que a água esteve a essa temperatura, aqui não é as Caraíbas para a água estar quente. Anormal é a temperatura da água do mar estar a 24ºC ou mais, como teve em anos anteriores, basta vir um ano em que não esteja 40ºC e água a 30ºC para isto tornar-se insuportável.

Eu vejo é o Algarve atolado de gente, tanto portugueses, muitos espanhóis e franceses, no final do Verão, vem a AHETA dizer que o Verão foi fraco e blá blá blá, todos os anos é sempre a mesma choradeira.


----------



## camrov8 (9 Ago 2014 às 18:50)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Eu só digo, que estupidez de notícia, a temperatura tem andado entre 32 a 35ºC no Algarve, a água está nos 19/20ºC e há 30 anos que não se lembram de um Verão assim. A comunicação social até não tem assim tanta culpa, pior mesmo é quando as pessoas que vivem cá abrem a boca e só dizem asneiras. Já houve verões passados que a água esteve a essa temperatura, aqui não é as Caraíbas para a água estar quente. Anormal é a temperatura da água do mar estar a 24ºC ou mais, como teve em anos anteriores, basta vir um ano em que não esteja 40ºC e água a 30ºC para isto tornar-se insuportável.
> 
> Eu vejo é o Algarve atolado de gente, tanto portugueses, muitos espanhóis e franceses, no final do Verão, vem a AHETA dizer que o Verão foi fraco e blá blá blá, todos os anos é sempre a mesma choradeira.



Pois se calhar mesmo éra o Algarve ficar só para os algarvios e Portugal so para os portugueses. Onde já ouvi essa conversa


----------



## Agreste (9 Ago 2014 às 22:29)

Tirando este ano só por uma vez a água do mar não esteve nos 24ºC por 1 semana ou mais: 2002

A água está fria, abaixo do habitual e isso deve ter uma explicação.


----------



## camrov8 (10 Ago 2014 às 01:58)

tem a ver com a predominância dos ventos


----------



## Zé Carapau (14 Ago 2014 às 12:17)

Agora é oficial! O verão foi de Férias! Ouvi dizer que foi para o norte da Europa


----------



## camrov8 (14 Ago 2014 às 12:49)

este ano de Verão só o astronómico, pois o meteorológico foi de férias, e deve vir quando não interessa, não esquecer (Outubro quente tas o diabo no ventre)


----------



## Sunnyrainy (14 Ago 2014 às 12:52)

Zé Carapau disse:


> Agora é oficial! O verão foi de Férias! Ouvi dizer que foi para o norte da Europa



Bom dia a todos!

A Comunicação Social tem-se encarregado de passar a ideia de que este verão não está a ser normal! Porque a temperatura média do território está mais baixa que a normal 71-2000 (não muito) e que a quantidade de precipitação está acima da média (não muito, em especial no norte-litoral). E porque há dias em que não se vê o sol!
Se pensarmos assim, então também temos de dizer que outros verões, em que a temperatura foi acima do normal e a precipitação abaixo do normal não foram normais!
Há um fator que se encontra aliado ao nosso clima. Chama-se de *variabilidade climática*! Logo tal como verões quentes e secos, também podemos ter verões frescos e humidos! Faz parte do nosso clima
Os dias tórridos de vento de leste... dias ventosos de nortada, a nebolusidade e precipitação de pequenas depressões que nos podem tocar de oeste... nevoeiros... tudo isto faz parte do nosso clima (algumas coisas que acabo de referir mais caraterísticas de umas regiões que outras - *variabilidade espacial* ).

Logo não se pode fazer o julgamento, nem as generalidades que a comunicação social está a fazer! Chama-se a isto desinformação... tipica de um jornalismo sensacionalista e que carrega os portugueses de pura ignorância 

Outra coisa que devemos separar desta questão são gostos pessoais  Eu pessoalmente gosto mais do tempo assim  Outros que não gostam terão de esperar por anos mais prósperos! Faz parte da variabilidade climática  
O que seria deste forum se essa variabilidade não existisse? (Tanto para o bom como para o mau?) 

Outra questão prende-se com as possíveis consequências que este verão fresco e húmido poderá ter para as sazonais do outono e do inverno. Será  que haverá consequências?

PS: Quando me refiro a um verão algo fresco e húmido, refiro-me especialmente ao "Norte do Sistema Montejunto-Estrela"


----------



## Paulo H (14 Ago 2014 às 13:12)

Sunnyrainy disse:


> Bom dia a todos!
> 
> A Comunicação Social tem-se encarregado de passar a ideia de que este verão não está a ser normal! Porque a temperatura média do território está mais baixa que a normal 71-2000 (não muito) e que a quantidade de precipitação está acima da média (não muito, em especial no norte-litoral). E porque há dias em que não se vê o sol!
> Se pensarmos assim, então também temos de dizer que outros verões, em que a temperatura foi acima do normal e a precipitação abaixo do normal não são normais!
> ...



Concordo em absoluto.

Por vezes caímos na tentação de nos colarmos à Comunicação Social, de andarmos a discutir gostos uns com os outros, mas temos de ser melhores, pois estamos num fórum de meteorologia. Antes de concluir o que for, ter sempre em mente: 
- O Verão já terminou?
- As anomalias são assim tão avultadas em relação às normais?
- As anomalias são locais, ou estendem-se a todo o território nacional e ilhas?
- E que tal comparar com outras normais do passado, ainda mais frias? 

Enquanto não soprarem ventos de SE ou de leste, não esperem por temperaturas tórridas, é mesmo assim! Os ventos têm predominado de outros quadrantes, razão para que este verão não tenham ocorridos excessos.

Muito poucas noites tropicais e %HR mínima quase sempre acima de 20/30%, o que tem favorecido o combate aos incêndios.

Mas também devemos compreendermo-nos uns aos outros, eu entendo perfeitamente que os colegas localizados em:
- Interior norte e centro: O verão está uma maravilha!
- Alentejo: Verão frustrante, sem possibilidade à vista de atingir recordes de temperatura máxima.
- Litoral norte (parcialmente), centro e sul (parcialmente): Praia de manhã é para esquecer, ou então levar guarda-chuva.
- Algarve: a água do mar está fria. Entre Faro e V.R.S. António está normal.

Como veêm não se pode agradar a todos, é preciso é disfrutar!


----------



## camrov8 (14 Ago 2014 às 14:28)

isso admito que é verdade, a comunicação social tende a aumentar o burburinho em especial as privadas que gostam sempre de dar espectáculo


----------



## Paulo H (14 Ago 2014 às 14:57)

camrov8 disse:


> isso admito que é verdade, a comunicação social tende a aumentar o burburinho em especial as privadas que gostam sempre de dar espectáculo



O que a comunicação social vende é um Portugal com sol e calor, todo o ano! 

- Se chove no inverno, é mau tempo.
- Se o calor não aperta no verão é mau tempo.
- Se chove em maio ou vem frio em maio, já não vamos ter verão (até se esquecem de quando começa o verão).


----------



## Sunnyrainy (14 Ago 2014 às 15:03)

Paulo H disse:


> O que a comunicação social vende é um Portugal com sol e calor, todo o ano!
> 
> - Se chove no inverno, é mau tempo.
> - Se o calor não aperta no verão é mau tempo.
> - Se chove em maio ou vem frio em maio, já não vamos ter verão (até se esquecem de quando começa o verão).



E se tivessemos com os tais 40 e tal graus de temperatura, humidades relativas de 10-20 %, sem precipitação e com um país a arder lá iam começar a falar no aquecimento global e no drama das populações rurais por esses incêndios atingidas!

Usam as informações oficiais e manipulam-nas como mais lhes convém! De forma a causar impacto!


----------



## Zé Carapau (14 Ago 2014 às 15:27)

Eu acho que as pessoas têm é a memoria muito curta, eu não me lembro de nenhum verão como este e pessoas mais velhas dizem me o mesmo, não falemos só de temperaturas, nunca me lembro de um verão com nevoeiro serrado em Lisboa, em Julho tivemos 3 dias assim, não me lembro de um Agosto em Lisboa com rajadas de vento como tivemos esta semana e com vários episódios de chuva, não que me lembro de um Agosto onde à noite tivesse de andar com casaco, este ano em Julho e em Agosto já perdi a conta, nunca vi um Agosto com exepção das velhinhas, a procura de chapéus de chuva, na loja da minha fámilia, já se venderam mais de 200 chapéus de chuva este Verão (Julho e Agosto) e estiveram esgotados nos fornecedores.


----------



## 1337 (14 Ago 2014 às 17:22)

Zé Carapau disse:


> Eu acho que as pessoas têm é a memoria muito curta, eu não me lembro de nenhum verão como este e pessoas mais velhas dizem me o mesmo, não falemos só de temperaturas, nunca me lembro de um verão com nevoeiro serrado em Lisboa, em Julho tivemos 3 dias assim, não me lembro de um Agosto em Lisboa com rajadas de vento como tivemos esta semana e com vários episódios de chuva, não que me lembro de um Agosto onde à noite tivesse de andar com casaco, este ano em Julho e em Agosto já perdi a conta, nunca vi um Agosto com exepção das velhinhas, a procura de chapéus de chuva, na loja da minha fámilia, já se venderam mais de 200 chapéus de chuva este Verão (Julho e Agosto) e estiveram esgotados nos fornecedores.



Ou estás com memória curta, ou só te lembras do que te convém. Mas não te culpo, como tenho dito, típico português a chorar sem razão. Quando a temperatura está 1 mês inteiro acima da média isso já é normal,  já ninguém chora.


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Ago 2014 às 17:51)

Zé Carapau disse:


> Eu acho que as pessoas têm é a memoria muito curta, eu não me lembro de nenhum verão como este e pessoas mais velhas dizem me o mesmo, não falemos só de temperaturas, nunca me lembro de um verão com nevoeiro serrado em Lisboa, em Julho tivemos 3 dias assim, não me lembro de um Agosto em Lisboa com rajadas de vento como tivemos esta semana e com vários episódios de chuva, não que me lembro de um Agosto onde à noite tivesse de andar com casaco, este ano em Julho e em Agosto já perdi a conta, nunca vi um Agosto com exepção das velhinhas, a procura de chapéus de chuva, na loja da minha fámilia, já se venderam mais de 200 chapéus de chuva este Verão (Julho e Agosto) e estiveram esgotados nos fornecedores.



Tens mesmo a memória muito curta, porque moro no Algarve e já vi noites frescas, inundações em pleno Agosto, chover em Junho e Julho, trovejar no Verão, chover por esta altura no Festival do Marisco, ir à Fatacil a Lagoa e ter de vestir um casaco à noite e agora, foi só este ano é que o clima avariou.  Este ano, em Julho não choveu por aqui e Agosto também não.


----------



## Albifriorento (14 Ago 2014 às 17:59)

Zé Carapau disse:


> não que me lembro de um Agosto onde à noite tivesse de andar com casaco, este ano em Julho e em Agosto já perdi a conta,



Uh?? Chiça, essa é forte, por outro lado eu sempre me recordo que na segunda quinzena de Agosto já está mais fresco, e que por vezes é necessário casaco, especialmente a partir da meia-noite... E olhe que por aqui temos fama de ter noites bem quentes.

Como alguém já lhe disse, parece que tem memória curta, ou então... só diz o que lhe convém.


----------



## Zé Carapau (14 Ago 2014 às 18:55)

Algarvio 1980 e Albifriorento não sei qual foi a parte de no texto Lisboa que não perceberam, é preciso fazer um desenho que Lisboa não é o todo de Portugal, e já agora para o Algarvio1980, que de facto tem memoria muito curta ou estava por outras terras em Julho, que posso garantir em Julho um episódio de trovoada com chuva em Olhão,  estava lá e chove um pouco, não se lembra é? Mas é normal em Julho existir episódios de trovoadas no Algarve.
Agora os vosso comentários são mesmo de quem ou não sabe ler ou não sabe o que quer dizer, um é de Castelo Branco e outro de Olhão localidades com climas totalmente diferentes de Lisboa.


----------



## Zé Carapau (14 Ago 2014 às 19:02)

Mas este fórum desculpem lá as vezes dá para rir, fiz um comentário sobre um aspecto em Lisboa, e não que os três que citaram e vieram me criticar, um é de Ponte de Lima, Minho e Lisboa o clima deve de ser igual, outro é de Castelo Branco, aquilo já e quase Espanha, outro de Olhão que está mais perto de Marrocos de que Lisboa, epá por favor, antes de escreverem ou criticarem o que quer que sejam caiam na vossa realidade, e eu não me ando a chorar por o verão ser assim, estou a poupar nos gastos energéticos em casa ( consumi menos 100€ de electricidade em Julho e Agosto)


----------



## camrov8 (14 Ago 2014 às 19:14)

bem a verdade é que toda a gente usa os dados da maneira que melhor lhe serve, o governo faz e por aí adiante. Sei que alguém vai comentar este post so peço educação porque também a vou usar. 
Este ano não esta a ser normal toda a gente os diz, a maturação das uvas e de outras culturas atestam a anormalidade, se virem os posts do cubensis tem relatado que na zona onde habita no Japão, na Europa a zona norte tem estado mais quente. Acho que todos aceitam que o clima varia é uma realidade


----------



## David sf (14 Ago 2014 às 20:02)

Zé Carapau disse:


> Eu acho que as pessoas têm é a memoria muito curta, eu não me lembro de nenhum verão como este e pessoas mais velhas dizem me o mesmo, não falemos só de temperaturas, nunca me lembro de um verão com nevoeiro serrado em Lisboa, em Julho tivemos 3 dias assim, não me lembro de um Agosto em Lisboa com rajadas de vento como tivemos esta semana e com vários episódios de chuva, não que me lembro de um Agosto onde à noite tivesse de andar com casaco, este ano em Julho e em Agosto já perdi a conta, nunca vi um Agosto com exepção das velhinhas, a procura de chapéus de chuva, na loja da minha fámilia, já se venderam mais de 200 chapéus de chuva este Verão (Julho e Agosto) e estiveram esgotados nos fornecedores.



Junho teve uma anomalia da temperatura de +0,06ºC. Julho de -0,6ºC. Considerando que qualquer mês com anomalia inferior a 1ºC é considerado normal (eu pelo menos considero-o), pode-se dizer que este Verão tem sido normal.

A sensação de anormalidade advém de termos passado por um período com vários anos com um Verão extremamente quente, logo temos a ideia de que este ano temos um Verão frio. Mas, e considerando as tendências para a segunda quinzena de agosto, aposto que a anomalia térmica de Verão se deverá situar entre os -0,3 e os -0,5ºC, conclusão, Verão dentro do normal.


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Ago 2014 às 20:08)

Zé Carapau disse:


> Algarvio 1980 e Albifriorento não sei qual foi a parte de no texto Lisboa que não perceberam, é preciso fazer um desenho que Lisboa não é o todo de Portugal, e já agora para o Algarvio1980, que de facto tem memoria muito curta ou estava por outras terras em Julho, que posso garantir em Julho um episódio de trovoada com chuva em Olhão,  estava lá e chove um pouco, não se lembra é? Mas é normal em Julho existir episódios de trovoadas no Algarve.
> Agora os vosso comentários são mesmo de quem ou não sabe ler ou não sabe o que quer dizer, um é de Castelo Branco e outro de Olhão localidades com climas totalmente diferentes de Lisboa.



Trovoada e chuva em Julho, aqui em Olhão, é que não foi de certeza absoluta e meto as minhas mãos no fogo, a única coisa que caiu foi uma murrinha que não durou mais de 1 minuto, num dia em que a neblina era rainha e trovoada zero e eu estava no campo nesse dia, a 3 kms de Olhão.


----------



## Aristocrata (14 Ago 2014 às 23:45)

Boa noite a todos (ou outra coisa dependendo da hora a que me lerem).

Não está mau, não senhor, este verão.
Pouco calor, poucos fogos, menos stress hídrico.
Para a praia, fora um ou outro dia, não tem estado muito mau.
A água do mar anda boa na zona norte, mas no Algarve nem por isso (pelo menos vai quente o ambiente por lá).

É natural que hajam queixas, que o ser humano queira sempre "tudo e mais alguma coisa". Mas a realidade é esta e as queixas tem de ser ouvidas\lidas "como elas são", não mais.

Posto isto, já aqui foi referida a questão das médias.
As médias fazem-se entre os verões quentes, os normais e os frios.
Sabendo nós que para uma média temos de contar com os extremos, é natural que por vezes tenhamos de contrapor um verão quente a um verão fresco. É natural...
Muitas vezes fazemos referência às normas.
As normas dizem-nos que temos de comparar os dados atuais com as ditas (normais) de décadas passadas. A que está em vigor é a de 1971-2000.
Até podemos ter o caso de um determinado verão ser mais fresco que todos os Verões referenciados nas normais em vigor, mas ser equivalente a um ou vários dos das normais anteriores. Isso não pressupõe propriamente uma anormalidade mas sim que nas últimas 3 décadas não foi comum uma situação dessas.
Se recorrêssemos às normais anteriores, o mais provável era encaixar este verão como absolutamente normal. Não tenho dados que o suportem, mas como estou a referir a uma altura mais "fresca" que a atual, penso que poderei estar aproximado à realidade.
Só no final do verão, com os dados todos em nossa posse poderemos ter a noção exacta do que se passa.
Certo é que muitas vezes a memória nos atraiçoa e por isso temos de manter a "mente aberta"...


----------



## camrov8 (15 Ago 2014 às 00:08)

Como já disse não dá para agradar a toda a gente, se olharmos para o resto da Europa ele esta a ser muito atípico, com muito calor em zonas onde não costuma e frio noutras, num padrão associado ao vortex polar. E esperemos que o que  esta a tornar este verão fresco e mais chuvoso não nos traga um inverno e primavera secos e um próximo  verão quente


----------



## Aurélio (15 Ago 2014 às 00:20)

Sendo nós a comunidade meteorológica amadora, o que pressupõe que á partida percebemos de meteorologia e climatologia, e sabemos que existe variabilidade meteorológica e consequentemente climática, e juntando esses factores de entendimento então deveriamos ser nós a saber do que estamos a falar, correcto ?

Em relação á temperatura média o que nós tivemos nos ultimos 30 dias, pode ser consultada aqui: http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/global_monitoring/temperature/weur_30temp.shtmlhttp://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/global_monitoring/temperature/weur_30temp.shtml
Curiosamente é-nos dito que em termos de temperatura média tem sido perfeitamente normal apenas com uma ligeira anomalia negativa. Pequena excepção a zona de Lisboa com uma anomalia de -1.36 ºC !

E chuvoso será que tem sido ?
Bem no mesmo site aparece como não tendo chovido em nenhum desses locais com precipitação acumulada nos ultimos 30 dias, com excepção do Porto com 14.5 mm nos ultimos 30 dias.

* se algum dado estiver incorrecto certamente não serei eu o responsável *

Consultando os dados do IPMA relativamente ao mês de Julho de forma geral foi um mês extremamente chuvoso com excepção da região do Algarve enquanto que a nível de temperaturas esteve cerca de -0.5 ºC abaixo do normal.
Recordo que em Junho o processo foi ao contrário e portanto Junho e Julho anulam-se no que toca a temperaturas 

Mais uma vez e para os mais distraídos um mês extremamente chuvoso em Julho nada quer dizer porque as médias são muito baixas. Em Faro 1 mm é muito chuvoso ... looolll


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Ago 2014 às 00:41)

Nas últimas semanas a Tmáxima não tem sido expressiva mas a Tmínima tem sido amena por aqui, pelo que a Tmédia está próxima ao normal. E parece-me que tem sido assim um pouco por todo o país...
Como é a Tmáx que que serve como ponto de "validação social" do clima no verão, eis que surge um pouco por todo o lado o *Pânico do verão inexistente *


----------



## camrov8 (15 Ago 2014 às 01:14)

O bom disto tudo é que o que resta tem sido poupado pelos incêndios e o que foi plantado (muito eucalipto ) tem sido regado


----------



## Albifriorento (15 Ago 2014 às 11:42)

Zé Carapau disse:


> Agora os vosso comentários são mesmo de quem ou não sabe ler ou não sabe o que quer dizer, um é de Castelo Branco e outro de Olhão localidades com climas totalmente diferentes de Lisboa.



Será? Pois então veja, Lisboa é uma zona mais húmida que CB devido á presença do Tejo, (e a humidade, só por si, aumenta a sensação de frio), por outro lado não tem tantas noites tropicais, como CB... Se aqui em CB fica frio de noite em Agosto com HR's relativamente baixas o que que é que estava á espera que acontecesse em Lisboa que é mais amena (especialmente em temperaturas nocturnas).

O meu post foi neste sentido, não houve qualquer mal-entendido.


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Ago 2014 às 09:44)

*Água do mar vai continuar fria*


> Os portugueses têm mesmo razões para  recordar este Verão: a temperatura da água do mar está abaixo da média registada no ano passado e vai continuar assim pelo menos até à primeira semana de Setembro.
> 
> «Até ao final da primeira semana de Setembro prevê-se que a temperatura da água do mar continuará abaixo da normal para a época, na costa Oeste a sul da Figueira da Foz e no Algarve», disse ao SOL fonte oficial do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA).
> 
> ...


----------



## Costa (17 Ago 2014 às 12:15)

Albifriorento disse:


> Será? Pois então veja, Lisboa é uma zona mais húmida que CB devido á presença do Tejo, (e a humidade, só por si, aumenta a sensação de frio), por outro lado não tem tantas noites tropicais, como CB... Se aqui em CB fica frio de noite em Agosto com HR's relativamente baixas o que que é que estava á espera que acontecesse em Lisboa que é mais amena (especialmente em temperaturas nocturnas).
> 
> O meu post foi neste sentido, não houve qualquer mal-entendido.



A humidade só por si aumenta a sensação de frio desde quando? A humidade só por si *também* aumenta a sensação de calor para que fique a saber. Já experimentou temperaturas na casa dos 18/24ºC com uma HR de 70/90% e a mesma temperatura com 10/20%? É que não me parece, pode questionar qualquer membro do litoral norte acerca do desconforto da 1ª semana de Agosto para ter uma resposta acerca se a HR aumenta ou diminuiu a sensação de frio.

E quanto ao nº de noites tropicais em Castelo Branco e em Lisboa também me parece que está meter os pés pelas mãos. As TMins médias em Castelo Branco são de 17.6ºC/17.5ºC para Julho/Agosto enquanto em Lisboa são de 18.2ºC/18.6ºC, por isso não creio que as noites em Castelo Branco sejam mais quentes do que em Lisboa, as médias desmentem-no.


----------



## camrov8 (17 Ago 2014 às 13:22)

estas equivocado a humidade também aumenta a sensação de frio, muita gente de países nórdicos indicam ter mais frio a 0ºc e grande humidade do que quando esta -20ºc mas o ar esta seco, tem tudo a ver com o aumento da condução térmica


----------



## Costa (17 Ago 2014 às 13:38)

Meu caro, estou enganado aonde? Então leia lá o que eu escrevi e o que o outro membro escreveu. Eu afirmei que TAMBÉM aumenta a sensação de calor enquanto o outro membro afirmou que POR SI SÓ aumenta a sensação de frio.


----------



## Dan (18 Ago 2014 às 00:11)

A humidade é um factor determinante no acentuar do calor para valores de temperatura elevados. Já no caso de valores baixos de temperatura o factor mais importante para aumentar a sensação de frio é o vento.  
Eu não consigo sentir diferença no teor de humidade com valores de temperatura da ordem de 0ºC ou menos, para mim é tudo tempo seco, mesmo -5ºC e nevoeiro. Já 28ºC com elevado teor de humidade é bem mais desconfortável que 28ºC e uma humidade relativa de 25%.


----------



## rozzo (18 Ago 2014 às 00:57)

A mim parece-me óbvio que humidade elevada amplifica o desconforto tanto em situações de calor como de frio. Isto focando apenas nas variáveis temperatura e humidade e desprezando as outras. A principal diferença é que a variável vento tem efeitos opostos nos dois extremos. Suaviza o desconforto com temperaturas altas e acentua o desconforto com temperaturas baixas. Ou seja, com frio joga para o mesmo lado que a humidade, mas com calor contraria o efeito da humidade.
Daí a nossa percepção de o vento ser mais relevante quando está frio, e a humidade mais relevante quando está calor. Mas é um facto que a humidade acentua o desconforto nos dois extremos.


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Ago 2014 às 21:49)

Dan disse:


> A humidade é um factor determinante no acentuar do calor para valores de temperatura elevados. Já no caso de valores baixos de temperatura o factor mais importante para aumentar a sensação de frio é o vento.
> Eu não consigo sentir diferença no teor de humidade com valores de temperatura da ordem de 0ºC ou menos, para mim é tudo tempo seco, mesmo -5ºC e nevoeiro. Já 28ºC com elevado teor de humidade é bem mais desconfortável que 28ºC e uma humidade relativa de 25%.



Sem dúvida Dan. Aliás, hoje o Algarve andou com uma humidade relativa entre 50% e os 80% e a temperatura a rondar os 28/30ºC o que faz uma sensação à volta dos 35ºC, mais coisa, menos coisa e foi todo o dia assim, sempre a suar. 
Enquanto o regime de ventos é a nortada que vem quente e chega aos 34/35ºC e a humidade relativa anda entre os 20/30% sente-se um ar seco e custa bastante menos, do que dias como o de hoje.

Hoje parece que estou em Manaus.


----------



## Albifriorento (19 Ago 2014 às 13:59)

Costa disse:


> A humidade só por si aumenta a sensação de frio desde quando? A humidade só por si *também* aumenta a sensação de calor para que fique a saber.


Mas eu disse o contrário??

Apenas me limitei a assinalar o facto de a húmidade acentuar a sensação de frio. Não disse que não acentuasse o calor, o que é algo que também é sobejamente conhecido, e a razão de ter-mos arranjado um belo par de patins no último Mundial .

Edit: Lembro-lhe que estávamos a discutir sobre o frio e não sobre o calor.

EDIT2: Já agora, já lhe deram o exemplo dos Ucranianos em Portugal, dou-lhe o meu exemplo também. Quando neva aqui em CB, se tivermos HR's baixas normalmente ando á vontade na rua sem problema, no último nevão, 2010, fiquei quase uma hora na varanda a olhar para a neve a cair e só depois de muito tempo é que reparei que os meus pés estavam completamente gelados. Nesse mesmo ano, cerca de 10 ou 15 dias depois voltou a cair neve logo de manhã, fui á rua e não parei de bater o dente, e depois por volta das 9/10 da matina passou a água-neve, engraçado, como já lhe disse, é que isto não aconteceu no famoso 10 de Janeiro de 2010, e práticamente não havia vento nesses dois dias. Óbviamente diferentes pessoas têm sensibilidades diferentes, por isso algumas pessoas serão mais sensíveis á húmidade do que outras. Já agora, esta pequena estória é a razão pelo qual escolhi o meu nickname... Sem dúvida tenho muito mais frio com HR's altas do que com baixas... mesmo que as temperaturas sejam baixas.


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Ago 2014 às 14:59)

Posso dizer que as coisas mais degradáveis que há é nevoeiro ou muita humidade com temperaturas abaixo dos 5ºC, e se estiver vento então é gelo autêntico, tal como também é desagradável talvez ainda mais que o frio humidade alta a partir dos 20ºC, e se estiver associado a nuvens e pouco vento é terrível . Para comprovar ambas basta ir aos Açores ou estar tempo pertubado de SW que acontece muito no Outono isto pro calor. Para o frio basta ir à Serra da Estrela, até as calças congelam se forem de ganga.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Ago 2014 às 11:30)

Dan disse:


> A humidade é um factor determinante no acentuar do calor para valores de temperatura elevados. Já no caso de valores baixos de temperatura o factor mais importante para aumentar a sensação de frio é o vento.
> Eu não consigo sentir diferença no teor de humidade com valores de temperatura da ordem de 0ºC ou menos, para mim é tudo tempo seco, mesmo -5ºC e nevoeiro. Já 28ºC com elevado teor de humidade é bem mais desconfortável que 28ºC e uma humidade relativa de 25%.



Precisamente... Mesmo o ar saturado a uma temperatura muito baixa resulta num ar que, a nível absoluto, é bastante pobre em vapor de água. Só em termos relativos é que está, de facto, bastante húmido/saturado.

(Importante também verificar a influência da temperatura na pressão e vice-versa, mas que neste caso se considera desprezável...)


Exemplo da pressão do vapor vs. pressão de vapor de saturação a várias temperaturas.


----------



## rozzo (21 Ago 2014 às 11:41)

Daniel, claro que a capacidade do ar reter humidade é totalmente diferente em temperaturas baixas e altas, mas penso que o que aqui se discutia é a influência da humidade relativa na sensação térmica corporal em condições quentes _versus_ frias. 

Aliás, se fosse em conteúdo absoluto e não relativo de humidade, nem faria sentido a comparação, pois a quantidade de água na atmosfera para estarem p.ex. 90% de humidade com 30º seria um "disparate" p.ex. a 0º, seria o equivalente a uma HR muitíssimo superior a 100%, seria um nevoeiro a escorrer por todos os lados.


Se não há dúvidas nem parece haver discussão sobre a humidade intensificar o desconforto térmico em temperaturas elevadas, posso usar um exemplo completamente extremo e exagerado para o caso de temperaturas baixas, mais uma vez ignorando o vento, que acho também que já concordámos que no caso do frio é o mais significativo:

O que é mais desconfortável, estar ao ar livre sem vento com o ar a 5º, ou estar dentro de água parada, com esta água a 5º?

É um exemplo extremado obviamente, quase absurdo, mas parece-me claro que a existência de mais vapor de água na atmosfera também intensifica a sensação de frio.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Ago 2014 às 11:45)

Nem se pode comparar nada com a água, visto que a conductividade térmica da água e a sua capacidade térmica são altíssimas... Logicamente que a condução do «frio» desta para o corpo é muito superior ao do ar...

Concordei apenas com o Dan no sentido em que ele disse que «mesmo nevoeiro com 5 ºC é _ar seco_»


----------



## Paulo H (21 Ago 2014 às 12:24)

Por falar em conforto térmico, nada melhor que consultar o IPMA, que possui por si mapas horários com o índice de conforto térmico que adotaram (UTCI - universal termal climate índex):

https://www.ipma.pt/pt/ambiente/biometeo/utci/index.jsp?page=utci00.xml 

Para o cálculo deste índice, as variáveis de input são as seguintes: 
- Temperatura ambiente, Ta;
- Radiação, Tr;
- Humidade, (rH, Pa);
- Vento, Va
- (...).

Mais explicações na página: 

https://www.ipma.pt/pt/enciclopedia/amb.atmosfera/index.bioclima/?page=utci.xml

Desta forma, podemos guardar um mapa com determinadas condições e respetivo índice e compará-lo posteriormente com condições atmosféricas diferentes (por exemplo, à mesma temperatura).

Desta forma os critérios deixam de ser subjetivos ou da sensibilidade de cada um, para serem universais.


----------



## david 6 (21 Ago 2014 às 16:57)

eu tou a ficar em pânico com este tempo, mas é por ter saudades da chuva


----------



## Stinger (23 Ago 2014 às 15:51)

O verao este ano tem estado anemico , poucas foram as noites tropicais , temperaturas de 10 graus é mais tipico da primavera e nao do verao .

Mas lá está o anticiclone é que nos "orienta"


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Ago 2014 às 11:51)

*Verão instável estraga “severamente” negócio de concessionários de praias do Norte*


> O verão instável no litoral Norte do país tem penalizado "severamente" os concessionários de praias e bares da região, que, "na sua generalidade", se encontram numa grave situação económica.
> 
> O verão instável que se tem registado no litoral Norte do país tem penalizado “severamente” os concessionários de praias e bares da região, que, “na sua generalidade”, se encontram numa grave situação económica, com acumulação de prejuízos.
> 
> ...


----------



## CptRena (25 Ago 2014 às 19:53)

É preciso é chorar. A ver se o governo dá mama


----------



## MSantos (25 Ago 2014 às 22:12)

Mário Barros disse:


> *Verão instável estraga “severamente” negócio de concessionários de praias do Norte* (...)



O Verão do Noroeste só está a ser igual a ele próprio, se calhar o erro está em investir em negócios de praia numa região que toda a gente sabe ou devia saber que pode (e tem) Verões instáveis frequentemente...


----------



## Agreste (25 Ago 2014 às 22:39)

CptRena disse:


> É preciso é chorar. A ver se o governo dá mama



Não é bem assim... as câmaras dessa região fizeram um esforço financeiro considerável para poder oferecer um verão de praia aos habitantes que não podem sair por várias razões, nomeadamente a financeira. 

Este ano tem estado instável.


----------



## 1337 (25 Ago 2014 às 23:00)

Agreste disse:


> Não é bem assim... as câmaras dessa região fizeram um esforço financeiro considerável para poder oferecer um verão de praia aos habitantes que não podem sair por várias razões, nomeadamente a financeira.
> 
> Este ano tem estado instável.



Temos pena, as coisas são mesmo assim, o negócio na minha loja está muito melhor este ano do que o ano passado, porque não estando bom tempo na praia o pessoal anda mais pelas cidades. Portanto é bom pra uns e mau pra outros, dependendo de como são os anos, temos pena


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Set 2014 às 19:30)

Há pouco no facebook o jornal Público tinha feito uma publicação onde se lia que por não terem estado 40ºC este verão o mesmo não tinha sido quente, pena é que não tenha vindo a tempo fazer print (estava no telemóvel), porque eles entretanto modificaram o texto devido aos comentários, fica o link. 

Não deixa de estar um texto engraçado devido ao "frio Agosto" .

https://www.facebook.com/Publico/posts/10152717426126983


----------



## james (4 Set 2014 às 09:59)

Mário Barros disse:


> Há pouco no facebook o jornal Público tinha feito uma publicação onde se lia que por não terem estado 40ºC este verão o mesmo não tinha sido quente, pena é que não tenha vindo a tempo fazer print (estava no telemóvel), porque eles entretanto modificaram o texto devido aos comentários, fica o link.
> 
> Não deixa de estar um texto engraçado devido ao "frio Agosto" .
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/Publico/posts/10152717426126983






Em Portugal , infelizmente , dizem - se as coisas mais disparatadas sobre meteorologia  ( a nivel dos media e nao so  ) .

Nao se consulta registos   ( que e o mais importante ) e olha - se para o ceu e debita -se sobre meteo a bel - prazer .

E depois se ha uma pequena anomalia negativa na temperatura no verao , o fim do mundo deve estar a chegar . Mas se ha uma anomalia positiva com 40 ° C , massas de ar torrido  e tudo a arder , ai ja e normal e bonito .


----------



## david 6 (4 Set 2014 às 12:32)

ja os tou a imaginar com esta chuva que ai vem

" inverno voltou"
"esta chuva veio estragar o negócio nas praias"

ja nao deve faltar muito para virem do tipo estes titulos


----------



## David sf (4 Set 2014 às 12:51)

Fazendo as contas por alto, após a publicação do Boletim Climatológico de Agosto pelo IPMA, a anomalia da temperatura média no trimestre de verão (JJA) foi de aproximadamente -0,4ºC. Este valor torna este trimestre como o mais normal (menor desvio face à Normal) desde o inverno 2012/13.

No que toca à média da temperatura máxima, apesar das muitas queixas por não ter havido temperaturas muito altas, a anomalia térmica é de -0,25ºC, o que traduz um trimestre perfeitamente normal.


----------



## Stinger (4 Set 2014 às 15:41)

Sim prefeitamente normal , mas em relaçao aos ultimos anos tem estado muito muito ameno !

Na regiao do porto neste verao todo temos tido temperaturas dignas de primavera e nao de verao ! Este ano deve ser o 1º que nao me lembro de ter noites tropicais ou sequer uma semana de temperaturas "altas" ...

Basicamente pode-se dizer que a primavera continuou e que podemos entrar no proximo mes no Outono "saltando-se" portanto o Verao !

Pode-se falar em numeros e mais numeros e percentagens mas o "sintoma" predominante neste ano foi precisamente uma "ausencia" de verao pelo menos no grande porto .


----------



## Snifa (4 Set 2014 às 16:00)

Stinger disse:


> Sim prefeitamente normal , mas em relaçao aos ultimos anos tem estado muito muito ameno !
> 
> Na regiao do porto neste verao todo temos tido temperaturas dignas de primavera e nao de verao ! Este ano deve ser o 1º que nao me lembro de ter noites tropicais ou sequer uma semana de temperaturas "altas" ...
> 
> ...



Concordo, faltou precisamente isso, uns dias de calor mais duradouros aqui pelo Litoral Norte, não tivemos correntes de leste frequentes e com duração, a circulação foi sempre mais Atlântica e húmida. 

Aos poucos dias de calor acima dos 30ºc logo se sucedia uma descida acentuada da temperatura no dia seguinte, e por vezes com ocorrência de precipitações.

Não sendo uma situação de todo anormal aqui na nossa região, no fim acaba por passar a sensação de um Verão  algo "ausente"...


----------



## james (4 Set 2014 às 16:02)

Stinger disse:


> Sim prefeitamente normal , mas em relaçao aos ultimos anos tem estado muito muito ameno !
> 
> Na regiao do porto neste verao todo temos tido temperaturas dignas de primavera e nao de verao ! Este ano deve ser o 1º que nao me lembro de ter noites tropicais ou sequer uma semana de temperaturas "altas" ...
> 
> ...





Eu , por aqui  na minha zona , tive um verao tipico , claro que ha anos com veroes tipicos e com mais um pouco de calor , este ano esteve ligeiramente abaixo na temperatura mas nada de especial .

E ja tive algumas noites tropicais , que no Litoral Norte sao sempre muito poucas . 

E a meteorologia rege - se por ciclos de 30 anos e registos  obtidos de forma cientifica  , nao por conversa fiada de televisao , segundo o qual ca devia estar sempre sol  e calor e no tempo dos meus avos e nao sei que no ano passado esteve quente e este ano tambem devia estar , por amor de Deus .

E curioso , hove 2 Periodos  na primavera que parecia que estavamos no verao , mas a memoria seletiva tem destas coisas .


----------



## james (4 Set 2014 às 16:09)

Em Portugal e assim : 
No inicio de maio . se nao estou em erro , houve uma onda de calor que durou 17   ( ! ! ! !  ) Dias em alguns locais , mas e normalissimo , nao se fala disso .

Se no verao se em vez de estar 30 °  C , estiverem 25  , ai ja e um fenomeno do Entroncamento .


----------



## 1337 (4 Set 2014 às 18:23)

Aos amigos do Porto, não compreendo o vosso pensamento. Numa cidade onde a média da máxima vai apenas até aos 25.5ºC nos meses mais quentes, o normal é que não faça 30ºC ou mais. O mesmo se passa com as mínimas, que a média é de 15.9ºC. Por isso acho perfeitamente normal este verão, e não os verôes que tens 3 semanas seguidas de corrente de leste


----------



## Aurélio (5 Set 2014 às 14:07)

A comunicação social ainda não sonha que o tempo vai mudar, senão já andava aí tudo em pânico ....


----------



## joselamego (5 Set 2014 às 14:12)

Aurélio disse:


> A comunicação social ainda não sonha que o tempo vai mudar, senão já andava aí tudo em pânico ....



Sim, vai mudar mesmo, e mesmo no algarve deverá vir chuva para domingo, assim está a prever o nosso IPMA


----------



## supercell (5 Set 2014 às 14:16)

Aurélio disse:


> A comunicação social ainda não sonha que o tempo vai mudar, senão já andava aí tudo em pânico ....



Tens toda a razão!


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Set 2014 às 14:39)

Aurélio disse:


> A comunicação social ainda não sonha que o tempo vai mudar, senão já andava aí tudo em pânico ....



Mas já mostrou na meteorologia da Sic, a previsão para amanha e domingo, agora á hora de almoço, e lá estava a chuva tao esperada por muitos. Por isso nao deve demorar muito até começarem a reclamar que nao queriam chuva, pra variar.


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Set 2014 às 17:20)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Mas já mostrou na meteorologia da Sic, a previsão para amanha e domingo, agora á hora de almoço, e lá estava a chuva tao esperada por muitos. Por isso nao deve demorar muito até começarem a reclamar que nao queriam chuva, pra variar.



Agora falta saber se vai mesmo chover , já que a precipitação depende de trovoada.


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Set 2014 às 17:27)

Mário Barros disse:


> Agora falta saber se vai mesmo chover , já que a precipitação depende de trovoada.




Pois lá isso também é verdade


----------



## Luso Meteo (5 Set 2014 às 18:46)

Vai chover, com toda a certeza, nuns sítios mais que noutros, mas vai chover


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Set 2014 às 19:32)

james disse:


> Em Portugal e assim :
> No inicio de maio . se nao estou em erro , houve uma onda de calor que durou 17   ( ! ! ! !  ) Dias em alguns locais , mas e normalissimo , nao se fala disso .
> 
> Se no verao se em vez de estar 30 °  C , estiverem 25  , ai ja e um fenomeno do Entroncamento .



Em Abril houve 1, em Maio outra e em Junho outra. Logo, este ano, houve 3 ondas de calor e vamos ver se fica por aqui, que ainda pode vir em Setembro ou Outubro uma onda de calor.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (5 Set 2014 às 22:20)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Em Abril houve 1, em Maio outra e em Junho outra. Logo, este ano, houve 3 ondas de calor e vamos ver se fica por aqui, que ainda pode vir em Setembro ou Outubro uma onda de calor.



Na verdade, uma onda de calor pode ocorrer em qualquer altura do ano. Define-se onda de calor como um _período de pelo menos 6 dias consecutivos em que a temperatura máxima diária é superior em 5ºC ao valor médio diário no período de referência_.

Desta definição resulta o facto de uma onda de calor em julho ou agosto ser muito mais significativa (i.e., gravosa) do que uma onda de calor em janeiro ou fevereiro.

Da mesma forma, as vagas de frio também podem ocorrer em qualquer altura do ano.


----------



## Stinger (6 Set 2014 às 05:05)

Snifa disse:


> Concordo, faltou precisamente isso, uns dias de calor mais duradouros aqui pelo Litoral Norte, não tivemos correntes de leste frequentes e com duração, a circulação foi sempre mais Atlântica e húmida.
> 
> Aos poucos dias de calor acima dos 30ºc logo se sucedia uma descida acentuada da temperatura no dia seguinte, e por vezes com ocorrência de precipitações.
> 
> Não sendo uma situação de todo anormal aqui na nossa região, no fim acaba por passar a sensação de um Verão  algo "ausente"...



É que é tudo muito lindo usando estatisticas quando o tempo é uma variavel ! 

É o posicionamento do anticiclone que nos influencia .

Há muitos anos que o verao nao se ausentou tanto como neste ano , as noites foram quase elas todas frescas , noites tropicais rarissimas . Um tempo basicamente igual á primavera .

No ano passado lembro de ter tido varios dias de calor em condiçoes , e neste ano conta se pelos dedos de uma só mao . 

O que para todos os efeitos o verao foi inexistente de acordo com o titulo do topico 

Agora é ver o que nos reserva o inverno


----------



## james (6 Set 2014 às 10:08)

Stinger disse:


> É que é tudo muito lindo usando estatisticas quando o tempo é uma variavel !
> 
> É o posicionamento do anticiclone que nos influencia .
> 
> ...






Gostos sao gostos  ( E isto nao se discute ) E estatisticas / registos sao o mais importante  ( e que sem isso tudo era subjetivo e todas as conversas eram de cafe ) .

Por isso , se gostas de veroes torridos e com muitas noites tropicais  , estas no teu direito mas lamento informar - te mas vives no sitio errado . O Litoral Norte e a regiao de Portugal com os veroes mais instaveis , com uma grande variabilidade de estados do tempo , mesmo dentro do proprio verao .

P. S .  Insistes naquela de , no ano passado esteve quente , por que e que este ano tambem nao esta ?
Esse tipo de coisas ve  - Se quando as televisoes perguntam a alguem na rua como e que devia estar o tempo , num forum de meteorologia acho que nao fica muito bem .


----------



## Dan (6 Set 2014 às 11:23)

Por aqui *e considerando apenas os meses de julho e agosto*, o verão mais quente destas últimas duas décadas foi o de 1998, seguido do de 2013 e 2010. Já como mais frescos aparecem os verões dos anos de 2007, 2000, 2008, 2011 e 2004. Noutras regiões do país poderá ter sido ligeiramente diferente, mas nada como utilizar os dados para dar alguma substância as afirmações.


----------



## camrov8 (6 Set 2014 às 14:49)

Lá vem esta gente com as médias, vamos ver como é o inverno se os papeis se inverterem a disserem que não chove ou faz frio ou não nevar a cotas baixas também se cria o tópico  o pânico do inverno inexistente


----------



## james (6 Set 2014 às 15:44)

camrov8 disse:


> Lá vem esta gente com as médias, vamos ver como é o inverno se os papeis se inverterem a disserem que não chove ou faz frio ou não nevar a cotas baixas também se cria o tópico  o pânico do inverno inexistente





Sao as medias que se discute , nao e a sua vontade nem de  a de ninguem .

Esta a desvalorizar a base fundamental de qualquer ciencia , que sao os registos obtidos ao longo de decadas de forma cientifica .  

Nao podemos ignorar isto e fazer de conta que nao ha medias , registos e observacoes   e adaptar o clima de acordo com a nossa vontade .

Qualquer discussao em meteorologia que ignore o numero de horas de sol , a precipitacao acumulada , temperaturas ,. humidade relativa , etc , nao e seria .


P. S .   eu pessoalmente tambem gostava de ter um verao a tipo Escocia todos os anos , mas nao e possivel , cada um tem o clima que a sua regiao tiver.


----------



## camrov8 (6 Set 2014 às 17:11)

O que a malta se queixa é mais da instabilidade não uma semana que se aguente se logo vir uma frente e chuva que dura outra semana, se é mais isso que estraga os planos todos à malta, mas pronto nada é perfeito, já se gostas do verão da Escócia tens bom remédio não falta emprego por lá, e este verão foi mau na zona norte para tudo que é agricultora


----------



## Luso Meteo (6 Set 2014 às 17:21)

Foto que tirei à pouco do JN. Então afinal o Verão foi chuvoso ou teve chuva abaixo do normal? Decidam-se


----------



## james (6 Set 2014 às 17:21)

camrov8 disse:


> O que a malta se queixa é mais da instabilidade não uma semana que se aguente se logo vir uma frente e chuva que dura outra semana, se é mais isso que estraga os planos todos à malta, mas pronto nada é perfeito, já se gostas do verão da Escócia tens bom remédio não falta emprego por lá, e este verão foi mau na zona norte para tudo que é agricultora






Felizmente ja tenho emprego ,nao preciso de ir para la . 

Mas acho que e uma regiao fascinante em todos os aspetos , se calhar tambem ias gostar de viver la .


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Set 2014 às 20:09)

*Setembro tropical trouxe cinco vezes mais chuva a alguns pontos do país*


> O Setembro tropical que estamos a viver – com noites quentes, nuvens negras, trovoadas e uma humidade que cola ao corpo – já fez chover cinco vezes o normal nalguns pontos do país.
> 
> Na lógica meteorológica do cidadão comum, Setembro deveria ainda ser um mês de calor, mas seco, como costuma ser o Verão na Península Ibérica. Mas um centro de baixas pressões estacionado no Atlântico, entre o Continente e os Açores, está a dar a volta ao que se imagina ser o normal.
> 
> ...


----------



## Paulo H (17 Set 2014 às 21:53)

Talvez em algum local do país, seja superado algum recorde absoluto de precipitação do mês de setembro. Atenção que o mês ainda não terminou..


----------



## Skizzo (18 Set 2014 às 11:55)

Agora poderia vir um Inverno solarengo e ameno, era bom. Até para aziar os fanáticos do frio e da chuva deste fórum


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Set 2014 às 12:02)

Skizzo disse:


> Agora poderia vir um Inverno solarengo e ameno, era bom. Até para aziar os fanáticos do frio e da chuva deste fórum



Temos estado a ter isso desde 2001 praticamente, há alguns períodos frios mas é de curta duração, a ultima vaga de frio a sério foi em 2000. Se vier um inverno frio como os da década de 90 ou mesmo na média meio país pára.


----------



## fishisco (18 Set 2014 às 12:09)

devia vir um inverno, humido e frio, cheio de neve, á moda antiga, onde ate no porto nevou.


----------



## blade (18 Set 2014 às 12:10)

Skizzo disse:


> Agora poderia vir um Inverno solarengo e ameno, era bom. Até para aziar os fanáticos do frio e da chuva deste fórum



Mas quando está sol no inverno normalmente está mais frio


----------



## martinus (20 Set 2014 às 22:30)

Mário Barros disse:


> Temos estado a ter isso desde 2001 praticamente, há alguns períodos frios mas é de curta duração, a ultima vaga de frio a sério foi em 2000. Se vier um inverno frio como os da década de 90 ou mesmo na média meio país pára.



Olá. Eu ando por cá desde a década de 60. Mesmo que venha a repetição do inverno mais frio dos últimos 50 anos, não sei porque havia o país de parar... De repente ficamos todos "copinhos de leite" morno? O inverno mais frio dos últimos 50 anos é capaz de não ser assim tão frio...


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Set 2014 às 18:07)

Hoje fiquei admirado quando ao olhar para uma pereira que tenho no quintal e vejo que os ramos dela, na gema estão a rebentar novamente, a dar folhas novas. Por vezes acontece o mesmo com a flor, que dá fora de época. Mas isto porque a temperatura tem estado amena, porque se tivesse frio, era diferente...


----------



## camrov8 (22 Set 2014 às 19:03)

Bem este topico deixa de fazer sentido a partir de hoje dia do equinocio


----------



## Dan (22 Set 2014 às 19:15)

Num país com um clima como o nosso, este tópico nunca fez muito sentido.


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Set 2014 às 19:42)




----------



## Dan (22 Set 2014 às 19:51)

Num clima mediterrâneo é compreensível a associação que a maior parte da população faz entre chuva e inverno e tempo seco e verão. Como não há grande variação sazonal da temperatura o que marca mais a diferença é a precipitação.


----------



## camrov8 (22 Set 2014 às 20:07)

é chuvinha para os alfacinhas, o senhor costa é tão bom presidente que como bom presidente as sargetas e afins estão em 2º plano


----------



## DaniFR (29 Set 2014 às 21:05)

*País – Será que o Verão está de regresso?*

O calor volta esta semana com as temperaturas a poderem chegar aos 28/29 graus

Pombal 97 fm / Meteorologia – Poucos dias depois da chegada do Outono, as temperaturas vão subir gradualmente até quarta-feira, estando previstas máximas que podem chegar aos 28/29 graus Celsius.

A informação é avançada pela agência Lusa, que cita Maria João Frada, do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA). “Estamos a prever uma subida das temperaturas, mínima e máxima, na generalidade do território. Vão variar entre os 24 e os 28/29 graus”, adiantou a meteorologista.

Maria João Frada informou que, para amanhã, terça-feira, estão previstas neblinas e nevoeiros, que vão dissipar-se ao longo da manhã, e um aumento da nebulosidade, em especial nas regiões do interior, onde há possibilidades de ocorrência de aguaceiros que serão dispersos e pouco frequentes. “Relativamente às temperaturas, não serão registadas alterações e o vento vai soprar fraco, em regime de nortada moderada, durante a tarde, no litoral oeste e no barlavento algarvio”, observou.

Para quarta-feira o cenário é de céu pouco nublado, aumento de nebulosidade durante a tarde e subida das temperaturas máxima e mínima. Para Braga, Castelo Branco, Leiria, Lisboa e Portalegre, está prevista uma temperatura máxima de 24 graus Celsius, enquanto em Coimbra, no Porto e em Viana do Castelo, o termómetro registará 23 graus, em Faro 27, em Évora 26 e em Beja 29.

fonte


----------



## vitamos (30 Set 2014 às 10:26)

Ora então vamos lá fazer um exercício com os títulos da imprensa dos últimos tempos:

Quando temos chuva portanto o inverno chegou, quando temos sol o Verão chegou... Daí podermos concluir que ao contrário da meteorologia clássica, os "media" utilizam uma nova terminologia meteorológica. Assim as estaçõs dividem-se em Verão e Inverno, cujos ciclos se manifestam com uma cadência praticamente semanal.

Ora  lembro-me bem de andar há uns anos a estudar para exames em Dezembro, com sol e em tshirt, com temperaturas bem agradáveis. Presumo assim que esta nova nomenclatura jornalística (que pelos vistos não gosta de "fugas à média" e quer à força por rótulos) se aplica então desde sempre. Se calhar seria boa ideia acabar com as estações!


----------

